# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Junho 2009



## João Soares (1 Jun 2009 às 00:00)

Tópico para o seguimento meteorológico das localidades que integram os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto e Aveiro.









*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2009 às 00:26)

Ainda como noite tropical, despeço-me com :


Céu limpo
Vento fraco de *N*
*20,1ºC*

Até amanhã!


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2009 às 07:37)

A 1º noite deste _Grande Mês_ de Junho, foi registada *17,4ºC* de mínima.

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *19,7ºC*


----------



## Veterano (1 Jun 2009 às 09:17)

Bom dia. Junto ao mar de Matosinhos, brisa marítima a indiciar o fim do vento leste. Temperatura nos 21º, mar calmo, céu limpo.


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2009 às 11:54)

Nevoeiro :






Temperatura Actual : *22,1ºC*


----------



## Snifa (1 Jun 2009 às 13:17)

Tempo muito mais fresco e ainda bem pois o calor era demasiado....

é hora de abrir as janelas e deixar entrar o fresco pois as casas aqueceram bastante nos últimos dias...

Actual:

Temp: 21.1 ºc ( menos 12 graus que ontem à mesma hora)

Mínima de 17.7ºc

Humidade: 70%

Vento WSW: 14 km/h

Pressão: 1017 hpa

Estou a ver um banco de nevoeiro a avançar sobre a costa!


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2009 às 13:30)

Continua o nevoeiro e o vento é fraco 

Temperatura Actual: *20,4ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (1 Jun 2009 às 13:30)

dispenso o fresco, tivemos isso desde Setembro 2007 

Min: 19,4ºC

para já, a máxima não ultrapassou os 25,7ºC. Actual: 24,7ºC

Aqui não existe nevoeiro, está um sol agradável.


----------



## Veterano (1 Jun 2009 às 13:59)

O nevoeiro já chegou ao Aviz, que regista 20,2º e HR nos 72%. Em Rio Tinto, para já Sol aberto, com 25º. O vento continua fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## Skizzo (1 Jun 2009 às 14:24)

Aqui também já encobriu. Temperatura nos 24,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2009 às 14:26)

E continua o nevoeiro 






Temperatura Actual: *20,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2009 às 18:36)

Hoje, teve um dia _britânico_.
Nevoeiro, Nevoeiro e mais Nevoeiro. 

Temperatura Actual: *20,8ºC*


----------



## Stinger (1 Jun 2009 às 19:51)

Em gondomar nao houve nevoeiros e está uma tosta embora menos que ontem


----------



## JoãoDias (1 Jun 2009 às 19:56)

Por aqui nada de nevoeiro e a máxima ainda chegou aos 28.7ºC.


----------



## Veterano (1 Jun 2009 às 20:23)

Pelo Aviz nevoeiro cerrado, estão 17,5º, vento fraco de oeste, o nevoeiro não deve contudo chegar à Rotunda da Boavista, a 6 km do mar.

   Sabe bem este fresco, já se dorme sem assar.


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2009 às 22:10)

Há bocado fui à praia, e bem que nevoeiro cerrado.. O mar estava a 50 metros de mim, mas não se via 

Cá em cima, nevoeiro menos cerrado que na praia

Temperatura Actual: *18,6ºC*


----------



## Z13 (1 Jun 2009 às 22:20)

Veterano disse:


> Pelo Aviz nevoeiro cerrado, estão 17,5º, vento fraco de oeste, o nevoeiro não deve contudo chegar à Rotunda da Boavista, a 6 km do mar.
> 
> Sabe bem este fresco, já se dorme sem assar.





É uma imagem de marca do nosso litoral norte.... fresquinho à beira-mar (com nevoeiro muitas horas) e logo uns km para o interior, um inferno de calor....


----------



## Veterano (1 Jun 2009 às 22:59)

Z13 disse:


> É uma imagem de marca do nosso litoral norte.... fresquinho à beira-mar (com nevoeiro muitas horas) e logo uns km para o interior, um inferno de calor....



  Eu diria, Z13, que só quando sopra o vento leste é que durmo mal aqui no Aviz. De resto, um fresquinho agradável.

  Em Bragança, o Verão é mesmo de Inferno. Prefiro ir aí Primavera/Outono/Inverno.


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2009 às 23:58)

_Extremos do dia 01.Junho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *24,0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *17,0ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: Nevoeiro o dia todo 

___________________________________________________________________

Nevoeiro quase dissipado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *17,4ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Jun 2009 às 05:11)

...E o calor de ananases foi-se embora daqui.
100 horas  de Verão ( noite e dia) , foram agora engolidos
pelo ar marítimo , pelo enorme Atlântico que está mesmo aqui pegado...
É tempo de abrir as portadas para refrescar o calor acumulado.
Quanto tempo faltará para vermos por aqui algum  leste regressado?
Ainda vai demorar um bom bocado...
Céu encoberto por estratos muito baixos desde as 19 horas,
visibilidade reduzida e de regresso,
uns frescos 15 grauzitos...O costume em muitas noites ditas de Verão
aqui no fresco Noroeste.


----------



## Veterano (2 Jun 2009 às 09:07)

Bom dia. O nevoeiro não muito denso faz com que a temperatura se mantenha para já nos 17º. Vento fraco, o sol começa a espreitar...


----------



## jpmartins (2 Jun 2009 às 09:27)

Bom dia
Por aqui o denso nevoeiro ainda não deixa o sol espreitar.
Temp. actual 17.4ºC


----------



## Costa (2 Jun 2009 às 10:13)

Veterano disse:


> Eu diria, Z13, que só quando sopra o vento leste é que durmo mal aqui no Aviz. De resto, um fresquinho agradável.
> 
> Em Bragança, o Verão é mesmo de Inferno. Prefiro ir aí Primavera/Outono/Inverno.



Nem é preciso ir tão longe. Basta andar uns 20km pro interior para o calor já ser muito, mas muito mais intenso.


----------



## Veterano (2 Jun 2009 às 10:19)

Costa disse:


> Nem é preciso ir tão longe. Basta andar uns 20km pro interior para o calor já ser muito, mas muito mais intenso.



 Correcto, Costa, por vezes a influência marítima só se faz sentir a menos de 1 km do mar, principalmente quando está lestada.

 Por acaso hoje, aqui em Rio Tinto, a cerca de 15 km do mar, o nevoeiro ligeiro provoca uns amenos 18º.


----------



## João Soares (2 Jun 2009 às 10:36)

E mais nevoeiro 
Já são 24h de nevoeiro 

Temperatura Actual: *17,8ºC*

A Mínima foi de *13,2ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Jun 2009 às 12:09)

Onde o Atlântico acaba e o Continente começa
ou,  onde o nevoeiro e nuvens baixas acabam e a terra começa






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Quantos dias nesta época do ano não são assim?


----------



## jpmartins (2 Jun 2009 às 16:27)

Boa tarde
Por aqui o sol vai brilhando apesar do nevoeiro nunca se ter dissipado totalmente até agora.


----------



## Veterano (2 Jun 2009 às 16:49)

Por Rio Tinto o nevoeiro nunca se chegou a dissipar completamente, sigo com 21,5º.


----------



## Veterano (2 Jun 2009 às 22:18)

O nevoeiro deu lugar às nuvens, registo 19º e 70% de HR aqui no Aviz. Vento fraco, janela aberta para entrar o fresco, uma boa noite de sono se avizinha.


----------



## João Soares (3 Jun 2009 às 00:19)

_Extremos do dia 02.Junho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *18,7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *13,2ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Nevoeiro das 00h as 18h
_
___________________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *15,2ºC*


----------



## Veterano (3 Jun 2009 às 08:29)

Bom dia. Uma espécie de nevoeiro alto mantém a temperatura nos 18,2º e a HR nos 72%. Vento fraco de oeste, mar calmo, um timido sol espreita.


----------



## Snifa (3 Jun 2009 às 09:06)

Tempo fresco com céu bastante nublado!

dados actuais: 

temp 17ºc ( mínima de 15.2ºc)

Humidade 80%

Vento WSW: 6 km/h


----------



## João Soares (3 Jun 2009 às 10:23)

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *12,7ºC*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *19,5ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (3 Jun 2009 às 11:36)

Bom dia
Por aqui essa espécie de nevoeiro alto que o Veterano descreve também marca a presença por aqui, mas o sol por vezes já vai espreitando.


----------



## jpmartins (3 Jun 2009 às 14:00)

Boa tarde
O céu em geral nublado, o sol lá vai brilhando entre nuvens, o vento sopra fraco.
Temp. actual 23.8ºC


----------



## João Soares (3 Jun 2009 às 21:13)

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *21,1ºC*

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *17,5ºC*


----------



## Z13 (3 Jun 2009 às 22:47)

João Soares disse:


> A Temperatura Máxima foi de *21,1ºC*
> 
> Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco
> 
> Temperatura Actual: *17,5ºC*



Boas, João!

Isso é que é uma boa temperatura máxima

Por aqui voltámos a passar os 30ºC





P.S. - espero que em Agosto, quando for passar aí uns dias à tua zona, isso suba um pouco mais....


----------



## Veterano (3 Jun 2009 às 22:48)

Não posso reportar do litoral norte, visto que esta noite fico por Lisboa. Mas posso adiantar que por aqui a situação é semelhante à do Porto: temperatura nos 18,3º, vento fraco de oeste, algumas nuvens.


----------



## jpmartins (3 Jun 2009 às 22:56)

Boa noite
Neste momento sigo com céu muito nublado, brisa de NW.
Tactual 19.1ºC
HR:73%
Pressão: 1016.3hPa

Tmax. 24.8ºC
Tmin. 16.2ºC


----------



## João Soares (3 Jun 2009 às 23:48)

_Extremos do dia 03.Junho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *21,1ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *12,7ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

_____________________________________________________________-

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *16,4ºC*



Z13 disse:


> Boas, João!
> 
> 
> P.S. - espero que em Agosto, quando for passar aí uns dias à tua zona, isso suba um pouco mais....



Pode subir, se o vento não vir de W ou de N... Mas, se ele vir de Este não há quem o aguente 
Também, temos os típicos nevoeiros que duram até as 12h.


----------



## Snifa (3 Jun 2009 às 23:52)

Dados actuais:

temp:17.5 ºc ( a máxima foi de 21.9 ºc)

Vento:SSW: 8 Km/h

Humidade: 80%

Pressão: 1015 hpa.


----------



## jpmartins (4 Jun 2009 às 00:20)

Sigo com,
Tactual: 17.9ºC
HR:78%
Pressão: 1015.5hPa


----------



## João Soares (4 Jun 2009 às 09:35)

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *15,2ºC*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *18,0ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (4 Jun 2009 às 15:40)

Bom tarde
Tarde de céu com muitas nuvens, vento fraco de NO.
Tactual 22.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Jun 2009 às 19:55)

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *20,8ºC*

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *19,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (4 Jun 2009 às 22:31)

Boa noite. Acabado de chegar de Lisboa, registo fraco fraco de sudoeste, 19,2º de temperatura, algumas nuvens, está um ambiente agradável.


----------



## João Soares (4 Jun 2009 às 22:37)

Veterano disse:


> Boa noite. Acabado de chegar de Lisboa, registo fraco fraco de sudoeste, 19,2º de temperatura, algumas nuvens, está um ambiente agradável.



Em Aviz, está agradável.  

Do outro lado da margem, já se conta com _-2ºC_ que tu 

Temperatura Actual: *17,3ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (4 Jun 2009 às 22:41)

Boa noite
Relato por aqui o primeiro aguaceiro forte com pingo bem grosso, repentino mas de curta duração.
Tactual: 18.5ºC


----------



## Veterano (4 Jun 2009 às 22:48)

João Soares disse:


> Em Aviz, está agradável.
> 
> Do outro lado da margem, já se conta com _-2ºC_ que tu
> 
> Temperatura Actual: *17,3ºC*



  Para mim, agradável é conseguir dormir sem calor. Com vento do mar, estás mais perto dele do que eu, registas menos temperatura.

 P.S. Alegria, cheguei ao post nº *1.000*


----------



## João Soares (5 Jun 2009 às 00:14)

_Extremos do dia 04.Junho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *20,8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *15,2ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

_______________________________________________________________

Chuva fraca a moderada (gotas grandes) 

Temperatura Actual: *16,0ºC*




Veterano disse:


> .
> 
> P.S. Alegria, cheguei ao post nº *1.000*



Parabéns, Veterano ! 
Que venham + 1000


----------



## jpmartins (5 Jun 2009 às 00:30)

Depois do aguaceiro que relatei, mais nada aconteceu e neste momento a lua brilha no céu.
Temp. actual 16.3ºC
Pressão: 1013.1hPa
Precipitação: 0.5mm

Parabéns Veterano Hoje também cheguei ás 1000.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Jun 2009 às 00:45)

Mais um aguaceiro e ainda agora dizia que a Lua marcava presença
Temp. actual  15.8ºC


----------



## João Soares (5 Jun 2009 às 00:59)

Depois daquele aguaceiro que deixo por terras Canidelense, *1,0mm* de precipitação 

Eis, que agora está céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *16,1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (5 Jun 2009 às 08:54)

jpmartins disse:


> Parabéns Veterano Hoje também cheguei ás 1000.




  Parabéns também, pois então, jpmartins.

  Hoje registo 17º, já chove de forma fraca, vento de oeste, nuvens densas a oeste a prometer um dia interessante.


----------



## DMartins (5 Jun 2009 às 09:10)

Bom dia.
Já chove e por vezes moderado.
Temperatura actual: *15º*


----------



## jpmartins (5 Jun 2009 às 09:44)

Bom dia
Por aqui o céu está lindíssimo, mais um aguaceiro.
Desde as 00h 2.5mm.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Jun 2009 às 10:18)

Está a trovejar
Edit: Granizo e mais granizo.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Jun 2009 às 10:26)

Aqui fica o registo do aguaceiro forte, com muito granizo à mistura.
Ainda está a trovejar.


----------



## Veterano (5 Jun 2009 às 10:41)

jpmartins disse:


> Aqui fica o registo do aguaceiro forte, com muito granizo à mistura.
> Ainda está a tovejar.



  Nada disso chegou ainda aqui ao Porto, até está Sol, por entre algumas nuvens.


----------



## Vince (5 Jun 2009 às 10:43)

jpmartins disse:


> Aqui fica o registo do aguaceiro forte, com muito granizo à mistura.
> Ainda está a tovejar.



Tá animado aí


----------



## jpmartins (5 Jun 2009 às 11:24)

Vince esse pequena célula passou mais a norte, houve uma que se formou logo atrás e passou um pouco mais a sul de Aveiro que é onde estou.
Nesta imagem é perceptível isso.


----------



## Vince (5 Jun 2009 às 11:50)

Agora a célula mais forte anda nesta zona:


----------



## Breitling (5 Jun 2009 às 12:03)

Pode ser isto?

http://meteo.aerolugo.com/nexstorm/nexstorm.jpg


----------



## Veterano (5 Jun 2009 às 12:20)

Aqui em Rio Tinto alternam nuvens e Sol, para já a chuva anda afastada.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Jun 2009 às 13:42)

O aguaceiro forte que relatei de manhã rendeu 5.0mm.
Neste momento céu muito carregado, a qualquer momento chove.


----------



## Veterano (5 Jun 2009 às 14:42)

Por aqui continuam as nuvens a passar de sudoeste, mas para já a chuva vai continuar arredada.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Jun 2009 às 14:43)

Deixo a imagem do que se passou por aqui a sul de Aveiro



Uma imagem vale por 1000 palavras


----------



## Snifa (5 Jun 2009 às 15:15)

Veterano disse:


> Por aqui continuam as nuvens a passar de sudoeste, mas para já a chuva vai continuar arredada.



Acho isto bastante fraco hoje por aqui em termos de instabilidade....

passa tudo ao lado e olhando para o satélite tudo bastante calmo a OESTE

Estou mais esperançado na depressão e frente de Domingo/Segunda feira....

mas pode ser  que algo se forme entretanto...

Dados actuais:

Temp: 20.4 ºc

Vento W : 19 km /h

Humidade: 70 %

Pressão 1010 hpa

Precipitação acumulada  desde as 00 horas de hoje : 1 mm


----------



## Acardoso (5 Jun 2009 às 15:20)

jpmartins disse:


> Aqui fica o registo do aguaceiro forte, com muito granizo à mistura.
> Ainda está a trovejar.



boas...por aqui como o jpmartins diz o ceu esta muito nublado e a qualquer altura chove
para terem uma ideia do granizo que caiu, tinha uma dimensão de +-10mm e estive presente com bastante intensidade +- 5minutos...o meu jardim ficou coberto com granizo, infelizmente estava sem maquina para poder tirar fotos 
nesta altura estou com:
Pressão:1009.7hpa
vento: fraco a moderado
temp:19.0ºc
Precipitação nas ult. 24h: 7.2mm


----------



## Acardoso (5 Jun 2009 às 15:33)

Não tinha analisado os dados recolhidos pela EM antes de escrever o comentário anterior...
Estive a analisar os dados e a queda do granizo deu-se entre as 10:25 e as 10:30, só no momento das 10:25 registei 3.6mm


----------



## jpmartins (5 Jun 2009 às 19:01)

A tarde tem sido muito calma, nada de chuva.
T.actual: 19.6ºC
Precipitação: 7.2mm


----------



## Veterano (5 Jun 2009 às 21:08)

Por aqui choveu um pouco por volta das 18 horas, mas quase que o céu limpou. Neste momento poucas nuvens no horizonte.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Jun 2009 às 22:54)

Por aqui começou novamente a chover moderadamente.
Temp.actual 16.6ºC
Precipitação: 7.7mm


----------



## Veterano (5 Jun 2009 às 23:28)

Por aqui está mais seco do que um bacalhau.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jun 2009 às 23:43)

Dois trovões!

Mas está mais para Norte( zona da Maia)

Temp: 16.5 º

Vento Oeste: 10 km /h

Humidade: 80 %

Pressão: 1009 hpa

Não chove.


----------



## João Soares (5 Jun 2009 às 23:52)

_Extremos do dia 05-Junho-2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *20,1ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14,1ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *2,0mm*

____________________________________________________________________

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *15,9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (6 Jun 2009 às 00:32)

Snifa disse:


> Dois trovões!
> 
> Mas está mais para Norte( zona da Maia)



Também, já vi dois !

Com 10 minutos de diferença um do outro, não será nada de especial aqui !! 

_*EDIT (00h40):*_

Chuvisca


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Jun 2009 às 01:10)

Snifa disse:


> Dois trovões!
> 
> Mas está mais para Norte( zona da Maia)



Confirmo-os. E também vi os respectivos relâmpagos.
Mas desde daí, zero de luz e som trovejado.
Depois de dois breves aguaceiros com pingas grossas,
vai chovendo fraco.
À tarde, o pouco que havia  passava todo ao lado.
Agora sempre vai havendo mais qualquer coisita.
1,8 mm acumulado em todos estes  episódios recentes.
E agora de novo mais chuva moderada , mais um aguaceiro 
que se ouve cá da sala.
Que bom voltar a ouvir a chuva...


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Jun 2009 às 02:13)

Mais dois relâmpagos bem visíveis...
mais dois trovões bem audíveis...
Terceiro.A célula  estará a passar  perto daqui.
Nem sequer chove. E o troar deste terceiro,  já foi mais distante.
Um quarto , ainda mais lá longe.
Esta,  passou mesmo aqui ao lado
e volta agora alguma chuva fraca.
sem trovões...


----------



## frederico (6 Jun 2009 às 02:25)

Dois relâmapagos e dois trovões quase seguidos aqui no sul do concelho da Maia!

EDIT: estava a escrever e vi outro (2:25)!

EDIT: 2:26- outro relâmpago e chuva!

EDIT (2:29): outro trovão/relâmpago e chove com mais intensidade!

EDIT (2:32) trovão e relâmpago, trovão mais sonoro desta vez!


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Jun 2009 às 02:38)

Habemos movimento...
Chuva moderada ,
polvilhada agora com alguns relâmpagos e trovões.
Já não é um ou dois. São vários...E chove...chove...


----------



## frederico (6 Jun 2009 às 02:42)

Mais seis relâmpagos e repsectivos trovões... mas já não chove...


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Jun 2009 às 02:44)

boas

Atenção, mais bombardeiros a caminho. 












Fiquem Alerta
Abraços


----------



## frederico (6 Jun 2009 às 02:46)

Por aqui a célula já passou, o céu até ficou subitamente parcialmente limpo!


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Jun 2009 às 02:53)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> Atenção, mais bombardeiros a caminho. ...
> 
> Fiquem Alerta



Logo hoje, que tinha decidido deitar-me com os pássaros.
Acho que eles vão acordar e eu ainda por aqui vou quedar...
não faltará muito.
De momento acalmia.
Parou de chover. Os últimos relâmpagos escaparam-se a leste.
Compasso de espera.
Sei lá se só daqui a 6 meses ou mais , voltarei a ter uma noite assim...


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Jun 2009 às 03:08)

nimboestrato disse:


> Logo hoje, que tinha decidido deitar-me com os pássaros.
> Acho que eles vão acordar e eu ainda por aqui vou quedar...
> não faltará muito.
> De momento acalmia.
> ...



boas

O nosso poeta meteorológico   

Ainda vai ter mais  

digo eu  

abraços


----------



## frederico (6 Jun 2009 às 03:30)

Está a começar a chuviscar...


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Jun 2009 às 03:31)

ajrebelo disse:


> Ainda vai ter mais ...



Meu caro Ajrebelo:
Face à acalmia que persiste, 
contrariando o que o satélite e o radar desde logo indiciavam ,
vou encostar às boxes.
Outrossim , ameaço voltar , caso as condicões meteorológicas 
assim o justifiquem.A qualquer hora, desde este Lugar...
Um abraço...


----------



## DMartins (6 Jun 2009 às 06:36)

Chove torrencial à 2 horas....


----------



## rogers (6 Jun 2009 às 06:46)

Chove muito desde a noite de ontem, insistentemente e com pingas muito grossas. Vi um pouco de granizo ontem, acompanhado de trovoadas.


----------



## DMartins (6 Jun 2009 às 09:33)

Depois daquele período da madrugada onde choveu mesmo muito durante cerca de duas horas, continua a chover sem parar mas de forma mais fraca, alternando por vezes com chuva moderada.
Temperatura: *13.8º*, a baixar.


*Edit - 10:45*
Pois é, agora é a calmaria, com céu nublado, vento fraco/nulo e nada de pingos. 
Temperatura: *14.8º*
Obrigadinho a este tempo ranhoso que não me deixou na minha folga usufruir de um belo dia de pescaria bem regado (não por chuva) nos "Pizões"...
Haja sorte...


----------



## Veterano (6 Jun 2009 às 11:17)

Bom dia. Já registei há uma hora atrás chuva moderada, agora sigo com 17,6º de temperatura, HR nos 73%, vento moderado de oeste, boas abertas.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2009 às 11:26)

Por aqui houve uma boas chuvadas  nas últimas horas e acompanhadas de trovoada!

Dados actuais:

Temperatura:17 ºc

Humidade: 84%

Vento SW : 12 Km/h

Pressão 1007.8 hpa.

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 horas de hoje: 15 mm.


----------



## jpmartins (6 Jun 2009 às 11:37)

Boa dia
Mas que noite fantástica, cada aguaceiro forte acompanhado de granizo, que me fizeram estar de pé durante parte da noite. 

Precipitação desde as 00h: 19.1mm
Temp.actual: 19.6ºC

Tenho que ir verificar o pluviómetro, deve estar todo furado


----------



## jpmartins (6 Jun 2009 às 12:14)

O StrikeAlert vai apitando.
Deixo uma foto do final do dia de ontem.





Tactual. 18.6ºC


----------



## João Soares (6 Jun 2009 às 12:19)

Noite de alguns trovões e grande chuvada (das 2h em diante)

A Precipitação Acumulada foi de *13,5mm* (o mesmo acumulado no mês de Maio) 

A Temperatura Mínima foi *14,8ºC*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado

Temperatura Actual: *18,3ºC*


----------



## Veterano (6 Jun 2009 às 12:26)

Sinceramente vocês tiveram sorte. Aqui no Aviz, para além de alguma chuva, não ouvi trovões, nem me parece que tenha caído granizo.

  Entretanto o vento rodou para noroeste moderado, possívelmente vão aumentar as abertas.


----------



## Veterano (6 Jun 2009 às 20:55)

Continua o vento noroeste, com 19,5º, HR nos 68%, as nuvens vão passando mas a chuva é uma miragem, para já.


----------



## João Soares (6 Jun 2009 às 22:22)

Por volta, das 19h25 caí uma aguaceiro moderado a forte de curta duração (2-3minutos)
Fez acumular mais 2,5mm

No total, perfaz um acumulado de *16,0mm*

Um aguaceiro muito fraco cai neste momento.

Temperatura Actual: *15,9ºC*


----------



## Veterano (6 Jun 2009 às 22:25)

João Soares disse:


> Por volta, das 19h25 caí uma aguaceiro moderado a forte de curta duração (2-3minutos)
> Fez acumular mais 2,5mm
> 
> No total, perfaz um acumulado de *16,0mm*
> ...



 Aqui no Aviz não cai nada desde manhã, agora é o escudo anti-chuva.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jun 2009 às 22:50)

Boa noite. Tivemos a chuvinha tão apreciada que caiu do céu acompanhada da famosa trovoada...bem bom para os apreciadores!
Depois da chuva de ontem a chuva de hoje, a qual caiu em apreciável quantidade.

Precipitação
Dia 05 > 11 mm
Dia 6 ate 7.30h > 19mm
Dia 6 das 7.30h ate 18h > 5 mm
Tem caído chuvisco de forma constante mas sem acumular.
E parece que a festa vai continuar por mais uns dias...


----------



## jpmartins (6 Jun 2009 às 22:54)

Boa noite
A tarde foi calma e serena, o vento soprou fraco a moderado de W.
Temp.actual: 20.7ºC
Precipitação desde as 00h: 19.6mm
Pressão: 1012.5hPa


----------



## João Soares (6 Jun 2009 às 23:15)

_Extremos do dia 06.Junho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *18,4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14,8ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *16,0mm*

Resumo do dia: Trovoada fraca, chuva moderada, e algumas abertas entre a manhã e fim da tarde

__________________________________________________________________

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *15,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (7 Jun 2009 às 06:09)

Bom dia ! 

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *13,2ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Jun 2009 às 13:47)

Em viagem no Alfa do Porto para Lisboa,
atravessando alguns aguaceiros fracos emuitos cumulos
com bom desenvolvimentro vertical,
a caminho de umas mini-férias 
e a transitar para outro tópico,
nunca esquecendo as raízes.


----------



## Acardoso (7 Jun 2009 às 14:18)

bom dia...
por aqui segue tudo calmo, céu bastante nublado mas nada de aguaceiros...vamos ver o que a tarde nos traz!!

sigo com:
Pressao:1012.0hpa
vento: fraco a moderado de W
temp:21.9º
precipitação 00h:0.5mm


----------



## Veterano (7 Jun 2009 às 17:56)

Boa tarde. Céu totalmente encoberto, vento moderado de sudoeste, temperatura nos 19º, chuva só vestígios...


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jun 2009 às 18:51)

Temperatura actua - 15ºC
Tmin: 10,5ºC e Tmáx: 20,5ºC
Dia seco até há poucos minutos.
Neste momento *chove *fraca a moderadamente.
Vento desde início da manhã moderado de sudoeste.
Pelo que vejo...experiência, experiência vamos ter uma noite animada com vento e chuva moderada\forte. Talvez a última animação com ventos de sudoeste e chuva moderada até ao outono.
O accuweather é interessante...http://www.accuweather.com/world-index-forecast.asp?partner=netweather&traveler=0&locCode=EUR|PT|PO015|Paços%20de%20Ferreira&metric=1

Adoro este clima...


----------



## Veterano (7 Jun 2009 às 19:17)

Aqui no Aviz caíram umas gotas que nem deram para afogar as formigas!
Continua o vento moderado a forte de sudoeste, céu totalmente encoberto, talvez mais tarde...


----------



## Stinger (7 Jun 2009 às 20:41)

Neste momento chuva moderada


----------



## GabKoost (7 Jun 2009 às 21:34)

Forte aguaceiro durante 15 minutos aqui no Baixo Minho.

Misto de nuvens baixas e nevoeiro em todo o lado.

Prevejo noite de festa.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jun 2009 às 22:15)

A festa aproxima-se do litoral norte.


----------



## Veterano (7 Jun 2009 às 22:27)

AnDré disse:


> A festa aproxima-se do litoral norte.



  Estou numa das cadeiras da frente, mas o facto é que para já só vento forte de sudoeste e nuvens a passar a toda a velocidade.


----------



## Stinger (7 Jun 2009 às 22:42)

Nessa imagem parece que vai tudo para a galiza


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jun 2009 às 23:00)

Veterano disse:


> Estou numa das cadeiras da frente, mas o facto é que para já só vento forte de sudoeste e nuvens a passar a toda a velocidade.



Se calhar a festa rija vai é dar-se na "cozinha"...

Bem, até agora, recolhi 2 mm de precipitação.
O vento acalmou um pouco. Eu diria que é apenas uma trégua antes do "céu desabar" em cima de nós...Mas nunca se sabe se isto é apenas só fumo; no entanto acho que teremos boa precipitação durante a madrugada. E parece que só dia 10 é que a chuva irá despedir-se aqui do nosso cantinho ( e durante umas 2 semanas...ou mais!). Apreciemos...


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jun 2009 às 23:04)

Stinger disse:


> Nessa imagem parece que vai tudo para a galiza


Não desesperemos pois esta chuva que aí vem terá origem mais a sul do que mostram essas imagens. Com a corrente de sudoeste que teremos ela cá chegará mais tarde ou mais cedo.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jun 2009 às 23:20)

A previsão para esta noite, das 0h às 6h UTC, no que diz respeito a precipitação: 






Quanto a trovoadas, espera-se que o melhor venha já ao inicio do dia.
Depois as previsões apontam para diminuição tanto do CAPE como do LI:


----------



## DMartins (8 Jun 2009 às 06:13)

Mais um início de dia com chuvada torrencial...
Neste momento vamos com 13.4º  e uma pausa na precipitação.


----------



## vegastar (8 Jun 2009 às 07:51)

Por aqui foi uma noite generosa: 17,5mm

Neste momento chove torrencialmente, estando o total de hoje já nos 20mm e a subir.

Sigo com 15.1ºC, 93% HR.


----------



## Veterano (8 Jun 2009 às 09:14)

Parece mentira, mas nem dei pela chuva de noite, dormi como uma pedra!

   Para não variar, sigo com céu parcialmente nublado, 17,5º de temperatura, HR nos 73%, vento moderado de sudoeste.


----------



## Veterano (8 Jun 2009 às 14:38)

Por Rio Tinto registo 18º, vento forte de sudoeste, chove aos aguaceiros, por vezes o Sol brilha, tempo instável ainda...


----------



## AnDré (8 Jun 2009 às 15:19)

Nestes dias a chuva tem sido generosa no noroeste.

A estação amadora de Paredes de Coura, registou esta noite um máximo de *329.2 mm/hr* às 2:18.
Totaliza nas últimas 24h: 25,8mm.
E este mês vai já com 98,6mm.

A estação do Minho em Melgaço vai com 27,4mm.

Mais algumas estações do wunderground:
Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h de hoje:
O observatório de Braga segue à frente com 31mm.


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jun 2009 às 15:38)

Temp 21,0ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (8 Jun 2009 às 15:59)

Boa tarde
Por aqui os aguaceiros têm sido poucos, grande para da rega foi durante a madrugada. O vento sopra moderado.
Precipitação desde as 00h: 8.8mm


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jun 2009 às 19:08)

Boa tarde
Hoje acordei sem chuva mas rapidamente ela regressou mas sem o fulgor da madrugada...e durante a tarde um ou outro aguaceiro mas com escassa acumulação.
Durante a madrugada tivemos por cá períodos bem espaçados de chuva intensa - não faço ideia do "rain rate" mas houve um destes períodos de chuva que chegou a ser violento - tenho o sono pesado mas este acordou-me!
Até às 17 h recolhi *29 mm* de precipitação - quase na totalidade pertenceu ao período nocturno.
O vento durante o dia foi mais forte que durante a noite, sempre do quadrante sudoeste.
Tenho uma temp. de 15ºC; a Tmin foi de 11ºC e a Tmáx foi de 20,5ºC.

Esperemos pela chuva que ainda irá cair para sentir um pouco de calor no final da semana.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jun 2009 às 19:55)

Boa tarde

Tarde practicamente sem chuva por aqui...

Céu alternando com abertas..

Dados actuais:

Temperatura:17,6ºc

Vento: WSW: 27 Km/h (a rajada máxima hoje foi de 59,6 km/h às 00: 29 h, direcção SW)

Durante a tarde houve algumas rajadas de 45 a 51 km/h de Oeste ou WSW.

Humidade: 66%

Pressão 1012 hpa.

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 horas de hoje:10 mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jun 2009 às 20:26)

Boas de novo.
Clima mais propício a precipitações novamente. Acumulei mais 0,5mm desde as 17h. Agora céu "mais carregado", mais encoberto mas com menos vento tendo rodado para oeste (aparentemente).
Pelas últimas de satélite virão mais uns cúmulos carregados - podem é passar ao "lado" (de esguelha...se posso dizer!)
Veremos o que nos reserva esta noite.


----------



## Veterano (8 Jun 2009 às 20:40)

Boa noite. Continua o vento moderado, rodou para oeste, 18º de temperatura, HR nos 63%. Sol tímido de fim-de-tarde, já não chove desde o princípio da tarde.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jun 2009 às 20:50)

Segundo o nosso amigo João Soares, em Canidelo, Vila Nova de Gaia, foram registados *6mm* de precipitação esta noite!


----------



## Stinger (8 Jun 2009 às 21:23)

Durante a madrugada choveu torrencialmente por aqui e parecia que nunca mais acabava e eram pingas grossas 

Porem nao houve trovoada nenhuma


----------



## ruimartins (9 Jun 2009 às 02:21)

Bem, não sendo um 'expert' julgo que estas ultimas 48 horas aqui na zona de Braga foram metereologicamente significativas...

Tivemos ventos fortíssimos, chuvadas impressionantes inclusivamente com granizo, várias zonas da cidade alagadas...

Comentários? Não vi... 

Não sei se pela fraca adesão do pessoal aqui da zona, mas mantenho a opinião que este novo formato do meteopt ainda não me convenceu...

De qualquer maneira fica o meu registo....


----------



## Veterano (9 Jun 2009 às 08:56)

Bom dia. Continuação do tempo instável, com 16,5º apenas, vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste, aguaceiros fracos, céu encoberto, ou isto muda rápido ou os feriados vão à viola...


----------



## AnDré (9 Jun 2009 às 09:16)

Alto Minho, soma e segue. 

Melgaço com 21,1mm desde as 0h de hoje.
Paredes de Coura com 19,0mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jun 2009 às 09:24)

Lá se vão os feriados...
Calma que o sol lá irá espreitar amanhã feriado e depois irá brilhar no dia Santo
Bem, tenho céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste e um ou outro aguaceiro que me deixou até ao momento com 2 mm de precipitação.
A temp. actual é de 15,0ºC e a Tmin foi de 11,0ºC.
Parece que teremos mais festa durante a tarde - Sua Exc.ª Paula Leitão do IM acabou de o dizer na RTP


----------



## vitamos (9 Jun 2009 às 09:31)

Aristocrata disse:


> Parece que teremos mais festa durante a tarde - Sua Exc.ª Paula Leitão do IM acabou de o dizer na RTP



Hoje na RTP encontrava-se a meteorologista Teresa Abrantes. Não que seja relevante, mas só para manter o nome à senhora


----------



## Iceberg (9 Jun 2009 às 09:56)

ruimartins disse:


> Bem, não sendo um 'expert' julgo que estas ultimas 48 horas aqui na zona de Braga foram metereologicamente significativas...
> 
> Tivemos ventos fortíssimos, chuvadas impressionantes inclusivamente com granizo, várias zonas da cidade alagadas...
> 
> ...



A minha ausência deste forum apenas tem a ver com a manifesta falta de tempo disponível, que espero um dia aumentar essa possibilidade, mas de vez em quando passo os olhos por este forum, que me é tão querido.

De facto, estes últimos dias em Braga (incluindo hoje) dão razão a quem apelidae esta cidade de "penico do céu", ou seja, sempre a chover, dia e noite ...

Atenção àquela mancha nebulosa que se aproxima do NW, o IM apenas coloca o distrito de Viana em alerta amarelo, é capaz de ter razão, mas tenho esperança que o distrito de Braga também seja contemplado ...


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jun 2009 às 10:00)

Post original de vitamos:
[Hoje na RTP encontrava-se a meteorologista Teresa Abrantes. Não que seja relevante, mas só para manter o nome à senhora]

Ops!
Que vergonha! Que vergonha...tens razão pois foi precisamente a Exª Teresa Abrantes a apresentar o momento meteorológico.  Até fico com suores por tamanha falha.
Obrigado pela correcção.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jun 2009 às 10:15)

Iceberg disse:


> De facto, estes últimos dias em Braga (incluindo hoje) dão razão a quem apelidae esta cidade de "penico do céu", ou seja, sempre a chover, dia e noite ...
> 
> Atenção àquela mancha nebulosa que se aproxima do NW



Desculpa lá mas "peniquinho do céu" é como a "Chã de Ferreira" é conhecida - este planalto é que tem essa denominação há muitos anos...

Ah, vamos lá ver que precipitação virá por aí abaixo; pode ser que coleccionemos mais uns milimetros para as nossas contas pessoais. A mancha nebulosa promete


----------



## Snifa (9 Jun 2009 às 10:31)

Aristocrata disse:


> Desculpa lá mas "peniquinho do céu" é como a "Chã de Ferreira" é conhecida - este planalto é que tem essa denominação há muitos anos...
> 
> Ah, vamos lá ver que precipitação virá por aí abaixo; pode ser que coleccionemos mais uns milimetros para as nossas contas pessoais. A mancha nebulosa promete




Parece que promete, mas a sensação que me dá olhando para o satélite é que se vai deslocar mais sobre o extremo norte ( zona de Viana do Castelo  e talvez até Braga) e para a Galiza onde aí sim deverá chover bastante.....


----------



## vitamos (9 Jun 2009 às 10:43)

Snifa disse:


> Parece que promete, mas a sensação que me dá olhando para o satélite é que se vai deslocar mais sobre o extremo norte ( zona de Viana do Castelo  e talvez até Braga) e para a Galiza onde deverá chover bastante.....



É essencialmente isso que está previsto pelos modelos. É daquelas imagens de satélite que engana um pouco à partida, de qualquer forma será de acompanhar com atenção pelo menos na zona litoral norte...


----------



## Snifa (9 Jun 2009 às 10:49)

O vento está a aumentar :

Dados actuais: 

Vento SW 33 km /h

Temperatura:17.9ºc

Humidade:67%

Pressão:1017 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 horas de hoje 0.4 mm.


----------



## Veterano (9 Jun 2009 às 13:02)

Em Rio Tinto continua o mesmo cenário da manhã: céu encoberto, não chove, vento moderado de sudoeste.


----------



## Veterano (9 Jun 2009 às 15:16)

Finalmente começa a chover de forma moderada em Rio Tinto, com 16º e vento moderado de sudoeste.


----------



## Minho (9 Jun 2009 às 15:49)

Em Melgaço 13.9ºC e chuva qb...

Estamos a 9 de Junho e já estão registados 120 mm de precipitação. Só hoje já vão 25mm...


----------



## Mamede (9 Jun 2009 às 16:40)

Minho disse:


> Em Melgaço 13.9ºC e chuva qb...
> 
> Estamos a 9 de Junho e já estão registados 120 mm de precipitação. Só hoje já vão 25mm...



Sou muito novata nestas andanças, mas vou amanhã para Melgaço  (até Domingo)com 4 crianças e duas pessoas de idade - alguém me diz que roupa ponho nas malas? Obrigada


----------



## Veterano (9 Jun 2009 às 16:54)

Continua a chover de forma moderada em Rio Tinto, com vento a puxar de sudoeste, já nem sei em que mês estamos...


----------



## Minho (9 Jun 2009 às 17:16)

Mamede disse:


> Sou muito novata nestas andanças, mas vou amanhã para Melgaço  (até Domingo)com 4 crianças e duas pessoas de idade - alguém me diz que roupa ponho nas malas? Obrigada



Uma capa para chuva e uma camisola de algodão por pessoa é mais que suficiente.


E claro as calças também!


----------



## Veterano (9 Jun 2009 às 17:57)

A chuva aumenta de intensidade...


----------



## vegastar (9 Jun 2009 às 19:29)

Neste momento chove moderadamente. Hoje já contabilizo 10.5mm.

Sigo com uns invernais 14.9ºC e uma HR de 97%.

Tmax: 23.4ºC
Tmin: 13.8ºC


----------



## Veterano (9 Jun 2009 às 19:38)

Fim-de-tarde húmido e fresco aqui no Aviz. Chove de fraco a moderado, apenas 15,2º, HR nos 85%, vento moderado de sudoeste, o Sol há muito que não aparece..


----------



## João Soares (9 Jun 2009 às 19:50)

Em _Canidelo - Vila Nova de Gaia_ a minha Mãe relatou-me chuva moderada


----------



## AnDré (9 Jun 2009 às 20:10)

Veterano disse:


> Fim-de-tarde húmido e fresco aqui no Aviz. Chove de fraco a moderado, apenas 15,2º, HR nos 85%, vento moderado de sudoeste, o Sol há muito que não aparece..



Nas próximas horas a chuva promete continuar a cair.







Na última hora mais 10,4mm em Ponde de Lima.


----------



## DMartins (9 Jun 2009 às 20:19)

E chove, chove, chove...

*14.2º*


----------



## Stinger (9 Jun 2009 às 20:38)

DMartins disse:


> E chove, chove, chove...
> 
> *14.2º*



E continua a chover e continua a chover


----------



## Veterano (9 Jun 2009 às 21:02)

Stinger disse:


> E continua a chover e continua a chover



 E mais vento e mais neblina e a mesma chuva...


----------



## Snifa (9 Jun 2009 às 21:25)

Parece um dia de Inverno...

Sempre a chover toda a tarde de fraco a moderado...

Dados actuais:

Temperatura actual: 16ºC

mínima:14.9 - máxima 19.7 ºc

Vento actual: 27 km/h de SW ( máximo de 49.4 km/h às 15: 33 h)

Rajada máxima  nos últimos 5 minutos: 38 km/h de SSW.

Humidade:93 %

Pressão:1017 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 horas de hoje até ao momento: 11 mm.

Continua a chover.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jun 2009 às 21:28)

Snifa disse:


> Parece um dia de Inverno...
> 
> Sempre a chover toda a tarde de fraco a moderado...
> 
> ...



Quem nos dera a nós...

Por aqui temos um céu sempre muito nublado, dias sem calor absolutamente nenhum, enfim, um tempo monótono.

Mais valia que estivesse como por aí, de chuva.


----------



## filipept (9 Jun 2009 às 22:29)

Continua a chover cá pelo norte. O acumulado dos últimos dias aqui penso que já ultrapassa os 80mm (tenho de confirmar amanha). Tem chovido muito mesmo.
Como tenho estado bastante ocupado não me é possível ver ao pormenor as condições, mas parece que toda esta chuva (pelo menos por cá) não estava prevista, pelo menos nas quantidades em que está a cair.


----------



## Z13 (9 Jun 2009 às 22:37)

Aí perto, em Ponte de Lima, ainda não parou de chover desde a hora de almoço... 






z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jun 2009 às 23:32)

Boa noite.
*Por aqui céu limpo e 24,5ºC de temperatura. Tá-se bem*...

Bem, voltando à *realidade*:
Chove ininterruptamente desde meio da tarde; entre as 18h e as 19h acumularam-se 5 mm - trazia 7 mm até essa hora. Neste momento o total já vai em 21 mm de precipitação.
*O acumulado desde o dia 5 já vai em 88 mm*

Parece que será o último tiro invernoso nesta primavera que se tem mostrado apenas por curtos períodos ao longo dos últimos 2 meses e meio. Depois de amanhã deveremos saborear um pouco do calor (não muito) que virá.

Como já dizia estes dias - Adoro este clima...


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Jun 2009 às 04:10)

O que praí foi de chuva!!!
Ainda de férias ,agora ainda mais a sul,
no irresistível , belo litoral alentejano,
à noitinha dou-me conta do que por essas bandas ocorreu.
Nada melhor ,do que sentir o contraste,
sendo vosso conterrâneo ao ver-vos tão diferentes do que por aqui  se vai passando,
 usufruindo dessa desigualdade que amiude ocorre,
 que dizer-vos?
Como compreendo melhor as queixas que por aqui e mais para sul,
são frequentes sobre a escassez desse precioso líquido , benesse dos céus?
Ah !  e tanto verde que por aí continuará a desabrochar e que por aqui começa a titubear.
Contrastes de um pequeno rectângulo com tão díspares variedades climáticas .


----------



## jorgepaulino (10 Jun 2009 às 08:46)

Bem, eu sou Alentejano e estou em V.N.Cerveira a passar umas mini-férias e o raio da chuvinha e nevoeirozinho desde ontem que cheguei até agora ainda não desapareceram!!!

Como é que vou ao monte de santa tecla e ao geres ?????


----------



## DMartins (10 Jun 2009 às 09:57)

Chove, chove e chove... Agora chuva fraca.
São as últimas pingas, assim o esperemos para quem usufrui dos Feriados. 
28h de chuva "non stop"...
*16.3º*


----------



## Veterano (10 Jun 2009 às 10:28)

Bom dia. Pelo Aviz continuação da chuva fraca, vento moderado de sudoeste, nuvens muito baixas, quase nevoeiro, 17,5º e HR nos 84%. Espero que para a tarde dê para ver o Sol.


----------



## Veterano (10 Jun 2009 às 12:42)

Dada a impossibilidade de actividades ao ar livre, resolvi ir ao ginásio.

  Saí há minutos e SURPRESA, o Sol brilh...Puro engano, continua a chuva miudinha, o vento forte de sudoeste, o céu encoberto.

  Começo a pensar que se trata da mesma chuva de ontem, que anda em círculos e não encontra a saída...


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jun 2009 às 13:08)

O João Soares relata *5mm* de precipitação acumulada, por Canidelo. Actualmente chove fraco, por lá!


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jun 2009 às 15:19)

Boa tarde.
Sigo agora com céu limpo, vento fraco, 34,5ºc de temperatura.É bom sonhar...

Ai esta realidade...
Céu encoberto, chuva fraca até há pouco depois de mais de 24 h continuamente a cair, um acumulado de 11 mm de precipitação, vento fraco, 17,5ºC de temperatura actual, uma Tmin de 13,5ºC e uma Tmáx de 18,5ºC.

Com estes valores parece que vou ficar a somente *0,5 mm* de perfazer *100mm* desde o dia 5 de Junho - 1º dia de chuva do mês.
A partir de agora talvez a chuva comece a abandonar este cantinho...

Bom feriado e um bom Dia Santo para todos.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jun 2009 às 16:10)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Sigo agora com céu limpo, vento fraco, 34,5ºc de temperatura.É bom sonhar...



Lagos, há instantes. 
Praia cheia.









Aristocrata disse:


> Ai esta realidade...
> Céu encoberto, chuva fraca até há pouco depois de mais de 24 h continuamente a cair, um acumulado de 11 mm de precipitação, vento fraco, 17,5ºC de temperatura actual, uma Tmin de 13,5ºC e uma Tmáx de 18,5ºC.



Mas voltando à realidade do litoral norte: Leça da Palmeira.


----------



## Veterano (10 Jun 2009 às 16:41)

A chuva parou por volta das 14 horas, de vez em quando caem algumas gotas. O céu continua encoberto e o vento a soprar moderado de sudoeste. Temperatura nos 20º e HR nos 64%.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jun 2009 às 16:53)

AnDré!!!
Que mauzinho...Que céu tão lindo! O de Leça da Palmeira...
É por isto que eu quero ficar de férias aqui nas nossas praias, sentir o fresco da aragem na pele, poder refrescar o corpo nas águas refrescantes do norte, sentir aquele húmidozinho na face, aquele...aquele...aquele...calor de lagos! *Ai!!!*

Por acaso até gosto deste clima - mas mais lá para o Outono...agora que venha algum calor e sol para alegrar o povo.

Parece que o tempo melhorou...a cerca de 3 km para norte, aqui no concelho, a chuva está a cair, o vento agora aumentou para moderado outra vez - parece relutante a chuva em abandonar esta zona.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jun 2009 às 18:27)

Gostava de explicar o que tem acontecido; para exemplificar observem a seguinte imagem:



Como podem ver é por isto que a precipitação vai-nos acompanhar a vida inteira...


Após 6 dias de precipitação o meu tanque, no qual cai água vinda directamente da caleira de metade do meu telhado, encheu practicamente até cima. E foram precisos bons milímetros para chegar a este ponto:




E neste momento (18h) o céu apresenta-se assim, virado a norte:




17,0ºC de temperatura actual, vento fraco a moderado. Chuviscos intermitentes que practicamente não acumulam a partir da 16h.

Editado às 19.15h - faltam apenas 0,3 mm para chegar à mítica marca de 100 mm de precipitação este mês 
Edito novamente 19.37h: Recomeça a chover - chuva fraca a moderada e vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste. Esta imagem é para comparar com a anterior, tirada pelas 18h:


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jun 2009 às 19:40)

Mais um dia de inverno em pleno Junho, ou seja, a mesma lenga lenga do costume. Ja choveu, e a temperatura não ultrapassa os 20ºC pela primeira vez desde há muito. A máxima ficou-se pelos 19,7ºC, agora 18,4ºC.

Pq é que os posts estao tao largos?


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jun 2009 às 19:46)

Skizzo disse:


> Pq é que os posts estao tao largos?


Já não estão pois corrigi a imagem que tinha colocado. Por vezes ainda faço confusão nos links do imageshak...

Quanto à chuva, vai-vem, vai-vem...bem queria ir com os miúdos à festa do Corpo de Deus aqui na terra, mas assim não saio de casa. Ainda são novitos para apanhar esta chuva "molha-tolos"


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jun 2009 às 19:49)

Aristocrata disse:


> Após 6 dias de precipitação o meu tanque, no qual cai água vinda directamente da caleira de metade do meu telhado, encheu practicamente até cima. E foram precisos bons milímetros para chegar a este ponto:



Isso é que se chama aproveitamento das águas pluviais.

É sempre bom umas imagens para animar os tópicos.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jun 2009 às 20:02)

ac_cernax disse:


> Isso é que se chama aproveitamento hídrico.


Como tinha o tubo da caleira mesmo por cima do tanque aproveitei para guiar para lá a água de metade do telhado - na outra extremidade desta caleira tapei o tubo para que toda vá para ali.
Um dia espero aproveitar melhor estas águas com o tanque anexo que tem uma capacidade 3X superior a este mas que precisa de ser reparado.
Acho que por muitos lares deste Portugal (moradis essencialmente) se podia aproveitar muita da água que por cá cai - mesmo que esporadicamente como tem sido este ano para o centro e sul - e aproveitar para regas ou lavagens de pátios ou outros. estaríamos a dar um contributo para diminuição de gastos com águas tratadas...


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jun 2009 às 21:19)

Concordo a 100% Aristocrata. Um bom exemplo a seguir por quem tenha condições para isso, principalmente agora que a precipitação parece ser cada vez em menor quantidade.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jun 2009 às 21:33)

Continua a precipitação - agora sob a forma de chuva fraca, chuvisco, chuva "molha-todos", "morrinha", chuva "miudinha" e sei lá mais que  lhe hei-de chamar...
Ainda não parou desde as 19.30h...só o vento é que agora é fraco.


----------



## Veterano (10 Jun 2009 às 21:56)

Mais uma noite "à moda do Porto": Chuva miudinha, desde as 18.30 horas, algum nevoeiro, 17,5º de temperatura, humidade q.b., vou aproveitar e vou beber um copo a uma esplanada aqui da Foz.

  Depois destes dias, só apetece dizer: volta anticiclone, estás perdoado.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jun 2009 às 21:59)

Veterano disse:


> Depois destes dias, só apetece dizer: volta anticiclone, estás perdoado.



10 dias de anticiclone e estão todos a clamar pela chuva, pela trovoada...etc, etc.

Estive a ver agora mesmo o sat24 e a massa de nuvens está a dar as últimas - começa a ficar muito ténue.


----------



## Veterano (10 Jun 2009 às 22:04)

Aristocrata disse:


> 10 dias de anticiclone e estão todos a clamar pela chuva, pela trovoada...etc, etc.



  Costuma-se dizer que nunca estamos satisfeitos com o que temos...Eu até gosto do fresco, não devia invocar o anticiclone em vão.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jun 2009 às 22:59)

Boa noite.
Sigo com chuvisco Bem, não muito animador para quem queria sair um pouco neste final de dia...afinal, fora o interregno esporadico durante a tarde já lá vão muitas e muitas horas com este tempo. A humidade entranha-se...
A temperatura actual é de 15,5ºC e o vento actual é fraco - nem se sente!
Até amanhã, dia em que espero acordar com o sol (mesmo trabalhando de manhã cedo até já noite cerrada); mas sabe sempre bem ter uma luz do dia banhada pelo astro-rei a entrar pela janela dentro.


----------



## Veterano (10 Jun 2009 às 23:25)

Vou-me deitar. Antes gostaria de relatar que continua a boring chuva miudinha, muita humidade portanto, isto já começa a ser repetitivo, amanhã I hope o Sol aparecer.


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Jun 2009 às 03:27)

Depois de mais um dia de mini-férias ainda mais a sul,
 no litoral Oeste algarvio  ( Liiiindo), confesso que  estou baralhado.
Ao ponto de nem saber  bem em que tópico deva participar.
Os relatos  que o Aristocrata e o Veterano ,entre outros,
fazem a este vasto auditório  visto daqui seriam   ficção se,
não conhecesse bem  esses  dias de cinzento húmido carregado de 
horas e horas seguidas, dias completos que tantas vezes se sucedem
e que por aí podem ocorrer de Janeiro a Dezembro .
Desta vez, escapei ao taciturno.
Por aqui ,perdoem-me os conterrâneos,
que dia ...mas que dia de suave e doce Verão na plenitude.
Oh Diabo: - isto é um Of-Topic...
Peço desculpa...


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jun 2009 às 07:55)

O cinzento húmido só agora começa a querer desaparecer. Pelas 07.30h ainda chuviscava...
Apenas agora começa a abrir o céu carregado. Parece que teremos um dia com mais luz.
Coleccionei mais 1 mm de precipitação desde as 00h; a temp. actual é de 18,0ºC e a Tmin foi de 15,0ºC
Bom Dia Santo para todos, e para aqueles que aproveitaram para umas mini-férias que lhes saiba "bem"...


----------



## Veterano (11 Jun 2009 às 09:01)

Bom dia. Se não soubesse das previsões a curto prazo, diria que hoje seria a continuação de ontem (passe a redundância, claro). Chuviscou toda a santa noite, o piso está molhado, o céu continua encoberto, se bem que mais luminoso. A temperatura ronda os 18º e a HR continua nuns impensáveis 82%.

  Aos amigos do litoral norte de merecidas férias no Algarve e afins, desejo que aproveitem sem remorsos o belo clima dessas regiões, como diria alguém, "tudo isto é fado".


----------



## Veterano (11 Jun 2009 às 12:29)

Finalmente a mudança está a chegar: sobre o mar vê-se o azul do céu, não choveu mais, temperatura nos 21,6º, a HR desceu para 64%, o vento sopra fraco de oeste.


----------



## Skizzo (11 Jun 2009 às 14:11)

Minima de 17,3ºC

A tarde de hoje está a ser bem mais agradável que a de ontem, com o sol finalmente a regressar. Temperatura 23,4ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jun 2009 às 20:53)

Boa tarde...foram todos para a praia!?
Estou eu aqui sozinho...

O dia começou com chuvisco, neblina cerrada,  para lentamente começar a mostrar a face de uma primavera tímida que tem teimado por se esconder dos _litoralenses_ desta região norte...
No início da tarde era bem visível o fluxo de nuvens do interior para o litoral, já com abertas por onde o sol espreitava já quase de "braços-abertos".
Ao final da tarde já nos encontrávamos na plenitude do céu azul, sem nuvens, completamente despido...O sol brilhava então com todo o seu esplendor - foi pena aguardar tantos e tantos dias para chegar a este ponto

Assim sendo, aguardo o dia de amanhã ansiosamente para receber o calor que tem faltado a este cantinho. Já sinto que uma parte de mim rejuvenesceu novamente...


----------



## Skizzo (11 Jun 2009 às 21:12)

Aristocrata disse:


> Assim sendo, aguardo o dia de amanhã ansiosamente para receber o calor que tem faltado a este cantinho. Já sinto que uma parte de mim rejuvenesceu novamente...



Segundo as previsões do IM, o calor não vai atingir o litoral norte...

Máxima de hoje: 24,8ºC
Actual: 19,5ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jun 2009 às 01:23)

Skizzo disse:


> Segundo as previsões do IM, o calor não vai atingir o litoral norte...



Não falo do calor de trinta e tal graus mas de perto dos 30ºC - só essa temperatura já daria para suar muito...

Depois de dias e dias de precipitação a humidade anda por aqui e a sensação de desconforto aumenta muito. Mesmo hoje em que a  temp. máxima aqui chegou aos 24,5ºC a sensação de desconforto esteve presente - um "ar pesado", uma humidade "salobra" que se sentia...sua-se bem mais do que em ocasiões com 35ºC. Não sei melhor forma de descrever o ambiente pesado, mesma agora à noite - e a temperatura há 1 hora atrás já estava nos 13ºC...

Ah...hoje ainda coleccionei mais 1 mm de precipitação

Boa noite


----------



## Veterano (12 Jun 2009 às 08:44)

Bom dia! E pode dizer-se que está um dia magnífico, com 20,3º, HR nos 65%, vento muito fraco, céu limpo, ambiente luminoso. Vou aproveitar para andar por fora, já estava com saudades.


----------



## Skizzo (12 Jun 2009 às 13:42)

Min: 18,1ºC
Actual: 28,0ºC


----------



## Veterano (12 Jun 2009 às 13:58)

Aqui no Aviz sigo com 22º e HR nos 67%, fruto da brisa marítima que cá chega.Sobre o mar, uma ligeira névoa. Vento fraco de oeste, impede a temperatura de subir mais, no interior da cidade estarão cerca de 28º, conforme relata o skizzo.


----------



## Skizzo (12 Jun 2009 às 17:33)

Máxima de 29,0ºC. Finalmente um dia mais veranesco.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jun 2009 às 19:10)

Bom fim de tarde.

Temos um dia risonho qb, com uma pitada de verão, uma porção da primavera que arredia andava, condimentada com o sol brilhante que ilumina as nossas almas.

A temperatura actual é de 25,5ºC. A Tmin foi de 11,5ºC e Tmáx foi de 29,5ºC.
Ligeiramente diferente de há 2 dias atrás em que tivemos um dia de chuva _molha-tolos_

Amanhã parece que quem estiver pela zona marítima irá ter uma surpresa, pois a descida de temperatura está anunciada - parecia bom de mais que tivessemos de repente dias de bom tempo...


----------



## Veterano (12 Jun 2009 às 22:25)

Aristocrata disse:


> Amanhã parece que quem estiver pela zona marítima irá ter uma surpresa, pois a descida de temperatura está anunciada - parecia bom de mais que tivessemos de repente dias de bom tempo...



 A verdade é que a nortada moderada manteve em sentido a temperatura: não terá passado dos 22º na orla martima.

 Actualmente, depois de uma sardinhada em Matosinhos, constato que estão 19º e o vento sopra ainda com alguma intensidade de norte.

 Amanhã espero ainda bastante Sol, pouco me importa que a temperatura desça, vou fazer jardinagem "violenta" (limpeza de terreno), para isso até convém fresco no ambiente e na posterior cerveja.


----------



## João Soares (13 Jun 2009 às 00:18)

O Total de precipitação foi de *16,0mm*

_________________________________________________________________

_Extremos do dia 12.Junho.2009_

Temperatura Máxima: *24,1ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14,2ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

___________________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *16,1ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (13 Jun 2009 às 01:36)

Temp actual: 20,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (13 Jun 2009 às 01:39)

Skizzo disse:


> Temp actual: 20,5ºC



Estás com 20,5ºC 

Do outro lado do rio já vou com *15,3ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jun 2009 às 02:13)

Pois é...vejo que junto ao mar - ou por perto se faz sentir a brisa marinha que tudo refresca.

Por cá o dia deu para suar como poucos dias que virão no Verão. Sente-se um ar pesado, húmido, abafado...

Como já tinha referido antes a temperatura aproximou-se dos 30ºC (29,5ºC) e, com isso, o tal calor que eu tinha dito que se sentiria - e há zonas por aqui onde a temperatura ultrapassou bem mais que os 30ºC...amanhã já não deveremos ter a mesma temperatura embora se aproxime...mas é de esperar que a meio da tarde se comece a sentir a entrada de ar marítimo e com isso as temperaturas baixem.

Bom fim de semana e uma boa noite


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Jun 2009 às 02:27)

De volta ao ninho,em dia de sol  e azul intensos,de céu limpo,
contaram-me que na minha ausência nunca terá sido  assim.
Como se eu não soubesse.
Agora, 17,7º ,nem brisa, nem nada...
Céu limpo...


----------



## Veterano (13 Jun 2009 às 08:41)

Bom dia. Para alternar à chuva e ao céu limpo, de forma a que não se caia na monotonia, eis que o nevoeiro faz a sua aparição em cena. Para já é denso, sigo com 18,6º de temperatura e 83% de HR.

  A beleza das praias do norte consiste também na incerteza do amanhã: depois de um dia de céu limpo com nortada, o vento oeste arrastou hoje nevoeiro e, porque não, chuva para domingo.

  Queriam um programa mais variado?


----------



## Veterano (13 Jun 2009 às 11:51)

O nevoeiro levantou, deixando um céu parcialmente nublado. A temperatura quase não se mexeu, 19,2º com HR de 78%. Vento fraco de oeste, já estou mesmo a ver o que vai acontecer.


----------



## João Soares (13 Jun 2009 às 12:56)

Veterano disse:


> O nevoeiro levantou, deixando um céu parcialmente nublado. A temperatura quase não se mexeu, 19,2º com HR de 78%. Vento fraco de oeste, já estou mesmo a ver o que vai acontecer.



Aqui o nevoeiro também se vai levantado aos poucos.

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *14,3ºC*

O Vento sopra fraco e céu parcialmente nublado

Temperatura Actual: *22,8ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (13 Jun 2009 às 15:39)

João Soares disse:


> Estás com 20,5ºC
> 
> Do outro lado do rio já vou com *15,3ºC*



Heh, ontem subiu muito a temperatura por aqui  Estás do outro lado do rio, mas não num local paralelo. Não te esqueças que estou a cerca de 7km da praia, aqui não brisas marítimas e os nevoeiros de verão são quase inexistentes  

Não vou poder colocar aqui as temperaturas até Segunda


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jun 2009 às 16:27)

Dia de sol mas tímido...um calor quase insuportável. Não pela temperatura mas pelo desconforto causado pelo ar "pesado" que se sente. 
Desde que saí de casa o suor é "em bica"...
A temperatura hoje é aparentemente mais baixa - não tenho o termómetro à mão mas andará pelos 27 a 31ºC na zona do  Vale do Sousa.

Hoje a Tmin foi de 11,5ºC.


----------



## vegastar (13 Jun 2009 às 18:29)

E eis que de repente o céu ficou quase encoberto por nuvens médias-altas. Pela imagem de satélite vê-se uma pequena faixa de instabilidade a progredir de Sul para Norte:







A temperatura está nuns agradáveis 24.5ºC, com 65%HR.

Tmin: 15.0ºC
Tmax: 27.6ºC


----------



## João Soares (13 Jun 2009 às 20:11)

A Temperatura Máxima registada foi de *24,0ºC*

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *19,7ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jun 2009 às 00:35)

Boa noite.
A Tmáx. foi de 29ºC. Um dia abafado...
No final da tarde muito nublado mas com nuvens médias\altas -  a côr ameaçava mas não podia dar em nada...
Talvez durante o domingo...


----------



## João Soares (14 Jun 2009 às 03:31)

_Extremos do dia 13.Junho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *24,0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14,3ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

_________________________________________________________________

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *17,3ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Jun 2009 às 09:34)

Pelo Aeroporto, muita parra , alguns aviões






[/URL][/IMG]


e nem um cacho de uvas.
Nem um  para amostra.
Há "colheitas" assim ...


----------



## Veterano (14 Jun 2009 às 09:46)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu muito nublado, com 18º de temperatura, HR nos 79%. Já ameaçou chover mas foram só umas pingas grossas. Talvez mais tarde, quando o vento aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Veterano (14 Jun 2009 às 11:37)

A temperatura subiu para os 19º, não deve ir muito além. A HR está agora nos 74%, vento fraco de oeste. Para fazer praia não dá, não houve um único dia de jeito neste fim-de-semana king size aqui pelo Porto.

  O que vale é que acumulei muita praia nos anos 70 e 80, agora já não sinto tanto a sua falta.


----------



## João Soares (14 Jun 2009 às 12:22)

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *16,1ºC*

Céu nublado (mas nada de chuva) e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *20,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (14 Jun 2009 às 14:51)

Boa tarde. Sigo com 20º, vento fraco a moderado de noroeste, continua o céu encoberto mas nada de chuva.


----------



## Veterano (14 Jun 2009 às 20:39)

Neste litoral norte, onde impera a pasmaceira meteorológica, registo 18,5º de temperatura (a amplitude térmica diária terá sido quando muito 5º), a HR ronda os 78%.

 Não choveu, vento fraco, céu encoberto, o Sol praticamente esteve ausente, não me recordo de um mês de Junho tão atípico por estas bandas.


----------



## Brigantia (14 Jun 2009 às 21:47)

Boas, deixo aqui umas fotos do fim da tarde de ontem em Braga. Ainda cheguei a pensar que podiamos ver algo mas não passou de um pequeno aguaceiro...







Alguns (poucos) Mammatus...


----------



## João Soares (15 Jun 2009 às 00:04)

_Extremos do dia 14.Junho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *22,4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16,1ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

__________________________________________________________________

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *16,3ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jun 2009 às 02:20)

Por esta zona esteve um dia abafado e enfadonho. Temperatura rondou os 25ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Jun 2009 às 03:13)

A muita parra aqui referenciada logo pelo início da manhã 
manteve-se inalterável todo o dia em que a  negritude nos céus  ,era  ameaçadora para os mais incautos.
Sem surpresas, foi dia  completamente enxuto.
Agora, ainda alguma nebolusidade média , o quarto minguante da Lua 
espreita por entre ela,
17,6º e calmaria total.
Não é o Verão que os Algarvios têm agora,
mas vá lá, aqui a (litoral) norte,
aceita-se uma noite de Verão assim...


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jun 2009 às 04:13)

Aqui seguem imagens do céu que tinha por cima dos meus "cabelos" pelas 21h de ontem (14\06):













Parecia que o sol estava escondido mas era pura ilusão pois estas nuvens estavam viradas a sul\sudeste...e já eram 21h!
Só me deram pouco depois umas pingas mas nada de especial...

P.S.: desculpem-me por as fotos não terem  uma melhor qualidade mas foram tiradas com um nokia n95 - mas dá muito jeito por ser uma ferramenta "sempre à mão"


----------



## Veterano (15 Jun 2009 às 09:20)

Bom dia. Registo 18,5º de temperatura, com o Sol a brilhar, céu sem nuvens, vento fraco e HR nos 79%.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jun 2009 às 10:42)

Bom dia.
O dia apresenta-se solarengo, um pouco quente - 23,5ºC (sei que não tão quente como noutros lados mas a temperatura aparente é bem alta para esta hora), com céu limpo e um pouco de névoa à mistura.
A Tmin foi de 12,5ºC.

Afinal as previsões de trovoada, aguaceiros e granizo esfumaram-se - pelo menos para esta  zona; não creio que teremos qualquer tipo de precipitação. dei uma olhada a vários modelos relativamente à precipitação mas parece que a cair estará mais concentrada na zona norte Minhota apenas (e mesmo assim de pouca expressão...)
Um bom dia para todos e esperemos que possa haver algum fenómeno por aqui. Mas...


----------



## Veterano (15 Jun 2009 às 14:39)

Por aqui em Rio Tinto sigo com 24,2º, começam a aparecer algumas nuvens convectivas vindas do interior, não me parece contudo que tenham força para provocar algo de interessante para esta zona.


----------



## João Soares (15 Jun 2009 às 15:26)

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *14,9ºC*

Mais uma manhã de nevoeiro. 

Agora, céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *24,9ºC*


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2009 às 15:37)

Por aqui tarde algo abafada com 23º
Vento : WSW: 8 km/h
Humidade:70%

Será que aquela mancha a sul em evolução para Norte poderá trazer alguma coisa ( vulgo trovoada e aguaceiros ) para aqui mais para o fim do dia?

Não estou à espera de nada a não ser um aumento de nebulosidade mais ao fim da tarde/começo da noite...


----------



## rogers (15 Jun 2009 às 16:06)

Por aqui está quente tenho 30ºC na sombra. Onde estão as chuvas em todo o continente que previam-se para hoje?


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2009 às 16:12)

rogers disse:


> Por aqui está quente tenho 30ºC na sombra. Onde estão as chuvas em todo o continente que previam-se para hoje?



Calma...elas veem de sul para Norte...pode ser que se vão desenvolvendo trovoadas no percurso  e que nos atingam mais ao fim do dia....

Olhando para a última imagem do sat 24: (15 horas) veem-se algumas formações no mar practicamente a Oeste do Porto...mas que não se dirigem para aqui como a mancha maior a sul....

essa mancha vai cá chegar ( ou parte dela) mas infelizmente penso que será só nuvens altas...restos de antigos cumulonimbos que estão a provocar as trovoadas mais a sul....


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jun 2009 às 16:42)

Aqui está bastante calor, a temperatura deve rondar os 27/28ºC, senão mais.

já agora, Pedras Rubras pifou de vez?  Que estação de caca...


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jun 2009 às 16:58)

O céu na zona da baixa:


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Jun 2009 às 17:11)

Skizzo disse:


> já agora, Pedras Rubras pifou de vez?  Que estação de caca...



Está prevista a sua reparação para o dia de amanhã.
A avaria desta vez é mais complicada que das outras vezes 
que basta um reset na EMA mas que, pelas imperiosas medidas de segurança
que estão em vigor nos aeroportos impede os observadores de lá se deslocarem.
( A EMA está perto do início da pista 17 (do topo sul).
Esta avaria não foi resolvida com resets e amanhã esperemos
que os técnicos resolvam a situação.
Quanto ao tempo por cá , já cirros e mais cirros , 25,1º e expectativa:
Será que veremos algo por aqui?


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jun 2009 às 18:08)

nimboestrato disse:


> Está prevista a sua reparação para o dia de amanhã.
> A avaria desta vez é mais complicada que das outras vezes
> que basta um reset na EMA mas que, pelas imperiosas medidas de segurança
> que estão em vigor nos aeroportos impede os observadores de lá se deslocarem.
> ...



O problema é que a informação que foi perdida é irrecuperável. E de certeza que no relatorio de Junho do IM o Porto vai mais uma vez aparecer com "-- --".


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2009 às 18:11)

O sky scan já apita...e assinala descargas eléctricas a  mais de 40 milhas de distância...

será que chega aqui qualquer coisita?

dados actuais:

Temperatura 25.4 ºc

Humidade 59 %

Vento NW: 7 km /h

Pressão:1016 hpa ( a descer)

Para sul ainda a grande distância já se veem as partes mais altas dos cumulonimbos...


----------



## João Soares (15 Jun 2009 às 18:34)

Alguns cirrus.
O vento aumenta de intensidade.

Temperatura actual: *22,6ºC*


----------



## Veterano (15 Jun 2009 às 18:40)

Pelo Aviz sigo com 21,6º de temperatura e HR nos 58%. Dadas estas condições, apesar de se vislumbrar alguma animação a sul, não é de esperar que nos atinja...


----------



## Stinger (15 Jun 2009 às 20:10)

Nada nos atinge :S

Sempre a mesma coisa


----------



## filipept (15 Jun 2009 às 20:31)

Já viram nas imagens do sta24 (http://sat24.com/sp) aquela formação na zona centro que se desloca para norte?
Parece que promete trazer animação.


----------



## Veterano (15 Jun 2009 às 20:36)

filipept disse:


> Já viram nas imagens do sta24 (http://sat24.com/sp) aquela formação na zona centro que se desloca para norte?
> Parece que promete trazer animação.



  A vanguarda da célula está-se a aproximar pelo sul, já é bem visível. A questão é se traz ainda potencial capaz de gerar pelo menos chuva. Na praia de Matosinhos corria uma nortada moderada, mas aqui no Aviz o vento enfraqueceu: pode ser bom sinal.


----------



## João Soares (15 Jun 2009 às 21:37)

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *18,7ºC*






Tá a passar de raspão (mas é só nebulosidade)


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jun 2009 às 23:02)

Boa noite.

Por cá nada de especial a apontar. Ainda vi umas nuvens a acercar-se mas pela hora tardia a que vinham não esperava nada delas...pode ser a tal célula que falavam há bocado.

A Tmáx foi de *29ºC* e a Temperatura actual é de *20,5ºC*
Mas trovoadas, aguaceiros e granizo... Nada! Céu practicamente limpo todo o dia - só ao final da tarde uns cirros.

*Venha o calor que as adegas estão preparadas...*


----------



## Veterano (15 Jun 2009 às 23:13)

Noite calma aqui no Aviz, clareou, vento fraco, o que veio do sul chegou aqui com pólvora seca. Fica para uma próxima, este mês de Junho anda esquisito, não temos muitos dias iguais...


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jun 2009 às 23:18)

nimboestrato disse:


> imperiosas medidas de segurança
> que estão em vigor nos aeroportos impede os observadores de lá se deslocarem.
> ( A EMA está perto do início da pista 17 (do topo sul).



A EMA do aeroporto deixa muito a desejar já desde há uns anos. São constantes as faltas de dados - menos nos últimos tempos mas tem acontecido.
Não compreendo o que se passa na sede do IM - então uma estação tão importante como esta não devia funcionar quase a 100%? É triste toda uma área como a do grande Porto depender de uma única estação. O mais triste éque na minha área já não há estação a funcionar há uns anos - apesar de continuar a constar nos relatórios mas sempre sem dados - a estação de Penafiel.
De facto estamos muito mal servidos. Mais: é inenarrável o facto de não se poder efectuar a reparação em poucas horas pelo facto das medidas de segurança em vigor nos aeroportos o não permitirem...isso é apenas BUROCRACIA (para não apelidar de BURROcracia). O* aeroporto dispõe de seguranças e de polícia e podem muito bem acompanhar os técnicos ao local*; se não de dia que seja de madrugada quando não há chegadas e partidas de aviões.
Mais: este aeroporto que ganha prémios atrás de prémios tem muitas falhas de segurança grosseiras...uma delas: do piso superior onde se faz check-in podem-se facilmente arremessar objectos (ou o que se quiser) para quem esteja na área de embarque por cima dos vidros que separam as 2 áreas. É fácil enviar uma arma ou uma garrafa de água para quem esteja do outro lado...e mais não digo!


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jun 2009 às 23:49)

e cada vez estamos pior. Primeiro foi a de S.Gens a desaparecer, depois a Serra do Pilar. As REUMA's da Sé e do Bonfim foram desactivadas. A de Massarelos funciona só algumas vezes. 
Parece que vao tentar fazer da Serra do Pilar uma EMA, e no futuro outra EMA em S.Gens. Mas daí até isto acontecer, ficamos com a de P.Rubras que todos os meses tem falhas.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2009 às 00:01)

Skizzo disse:


> e cada vez estamos pior. Primeiro foi a de S.Gens a desaparecer, depois a Serra do Pilar. As REUMA's da Sé e do Bonfim foram desactivadas. A de Massarelos funciona só algumas vezes.
> Parece que vao tentar fazer da Serra do Pilar uma EMA, e no futuro outra EMA em S.Gens. Mas daí até isto acontecer, ficamos com a de P.Rubras que todos os meses tem falhas.



São coisas que não se compreendem de  facto,a Serra do Pilar localizada num local óptimo para observações já há uns bons tempos que não tem estação....

A de Pedras Rubras está sempre a avariar  e embora o local seja bom está bastante afastada do centro da cidade com todas as implicações que isso tem na diferença dos dados mais variaveis....

Restam (e ainda bem )  algumas estações amadoras espalhadas pela cidade...


Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 20.1ºc

Humidade: 71%

Vento: NNE: 3 km/h

Pressão:1017 hpa  + 0.8 hpa (variação nas últimas três horas)

Precipitação  acumulada no dia 15/06/2009:  0 mm


----------



## João Soares (16 Jun 2009 às 00:03)

_Extremos do dia 15.Junho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *25,2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14,9ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

Dia marcado por nevoeiro de manhã.

__________________________________________________________________

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *17,2ºC*

_________________________________________________________________

Podiam dar a Reforma a estação de Pedras Rubras !! 
E dar a vez a outra alma caridosa (Estação)


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Jun 2009 às 01:54)

Snifa disse:


> São coisas que não se compreendem de  facto,a Serra do Pilar localizada num local óptimo para observações já há uns bons tempos que não tem estação....
> 
> A de Pedras Rubras está sempre a avariar...



Peço desculpa, mas a Ética aconselha-me ao recato
ainda que subscreva muito o que aqui já foi escrito ( dito).
Para mim, assunto encerrado.
Até porque amanhã (hoje) temos é que congratular:
P.Rubras vai voltar . (se tudo correr como o estabelecido)

Hoje, as notícias que vinham do sul eram animadoras.
O satélite encorajador.
Mas nada aqui chegou. Só cirros...
Hoje chegaram notícias dos vizinhos .
Amanhã ( um dia ), seremos nós os contadores... 
Haverá mais marés...
Agora céu quase limpo,17.9º e  "nem uma agulha bolia...".


----------



## Veterano (16 Jun 2009 às 07:45)

Bom dia. Sigo com 19,3º de temperatura e HR nos 73%. Céu com nuvens altas, vento fraco, ambiente agradável. Vou até Lisboa, mas parece que devia ter ido ontem para a animação que por lá aconteceu.


----------



## João Soares (16 Jun 2009 às 11:04)

Bons dias ! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *16,5ºC*

Mais uma manhã de nevoeiro.

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *20,9ºC*


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2009 às 13:10)

Céu encoberto...

dados actuais: 

temperatura 25 ºc

Vento S: 4 Km/h

Humidade : 64 %

Pressão 1017 hpa.

Será hoje que nos calha alguma trovoada ou um simples aguaceiro que seja?

Está um tempo realmente doentio e  muito abafado!

Pelo satélite vem lá algo, mas se calhar sem grande potencial....


----------



## João Soares (16 Jun 2009 às 13:57)

Dia muito abafado, com muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *22,2ºC*

Estamos em _Alerta Amarelo_ devido a Chuva (mas duvido que aconteça alguma coisa) 

A Estação Meteorológica de Pedras Rubras volta ao Activo


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2009 às 14:17)

Estamos em _Alerta Amarelo_ devido a Chuva (mas duvido que aconteça alguma coisa) 

Não sei se todo este abafanço será prenúncio de alguma coisa....mas o que é certo é que o IM lançou alerta amarelo para a zona do Porto...


Continua abafado , desta vez com 25.4 ºc... 

Céu encoberto.


----------



## Skizzo (16 Jun 2009 às 14:26)

finalmente P.Rubras regressa, embora com uns fresquissimos 20ºC 

Este está a ser mais um dia super abafado


----------



## João Soares (16 Jun 2009 às 14:35)

Skizzo disse:


> finalmente P.Rubras regressa, embora com uns fresquissimos 20ºC
> 
> Este está a ser mais um dia super abafado



Está abafado, pelo "Efeito de estufa" das nuvens, que não deixa o calor "sair", faz um tipo de tampa.

Temperatura Actual: *21,9ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jun 2009 às 16:56)

Boa tarde "veraneantes"

Por cá tudo igualmente igual ao descrito por vocês...céu nublado, vento fraco, "abafado" qb, temperatura actual de 24ºC.

Hoje a Tmin foi de 15,5ºC e a Tmáx foi de 28,5ºC.

Não sei se virá chuva, mas como já comecei a rega da relva acho que ela irá mesmo cair - é costume...

Quanto ao efeito de estufa: acho que na invicta o prato do dia foram tripas - vai daí os gases com o dito efeito de estufa...


----------



## jpmartins (16 Jun 2009 às 17:03)

Boa tarde
Por aqui céu muito nublado, tempo abafado 
As imagens de satélite parecem querer prometer alguns pingos, mas...


----------



## jpmartins (16 Jun 2009 às 18:22)

Por aqui já pingou, mas nada de especial.
Temp. actual: 22.5ºC

Tmax. 25.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (16 Jun 2009 às 23:17)

Depois de uma máxima "gélida" *22,4ºC* (pois o resto do país anda a ferver) .

Eis, que agora o céu está parcialmente limpo e o vento fraco

A Temperatura Actual é de *16,5ºC*

Amanhã, mais uma manhã de nevoeiro


----------



## João Soares (16 Jun 2009 às 23:33)

Às 22h, as estações mais frescas de Portugal Continental eram:







Penhas Douradas *14,5ºC*
Lamas de Mouro *15,1ºC*
Porto *15,8ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (17 Jun 2009 às 00:19)

Por aqui céu muito nublado, brisa de NW.
Tactual: 18.4ºC
Pressão: 1018.5hPa
HR:80%


----------



## João Soares (17 Jun 2009 às 00:25)

_Extremos do dia 16.Junho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *22,4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16,3ºC* [batida as 23h59]

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Nevoeiro de manhã, e céu encoberto o resto do dia._

___________________________________________________________________

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *16,0ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (17 Jun 2009 às 00:54)

Temp actual: 19,7ºC


----------



## Skizzo (17 Jun 2009 às 00:55)

João Soares disse:


> [*]Porto *15,8ºC*
> [/LIST]



Lol, aqui as 22h estavam uns 22ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Jun 2009 às 03:15)

Por aqui ,nevoeiro intenso na última hora.
Que começa a dissipar-se , agora ,muito antes da chegada da manhã.
Pudera. O que aí vem é tudo menos Humidade.
Com uns frescos 15.6º, que não se repetirão nas próximas N noites,
vou encostar -me ao Verão...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jun 2009 às 06:18)

Bom dia

Pelas 06 h da matina - há aproximadamente 18 minutos o nevoeiro era "cerrado"...Mesmo muito fechadinho, intenso diria. Neste exacto momento em que escrevo já levantou quase na totalidade, vai ficando apenas a névoa.

Mais um dia de sol e de tempo já a fugir ao quentinho...apetece tirar os cobertores e os edredões da cama (não da minha que já há uns bons dias que é só pele e "mai nada"!)

Quanto às temperaturas...quando chegar a casa logo vejo! Tenho sono e o "estupor" do serviço - e do patrão - não me deixam observar.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2009 às 08:06)

Bom dia!

Está um nevoeiro cerrado que não deve tardar muito em dissipar-se..

Dados actuais:

Temperatura:16ºc

Vento:ENE 6 km /h

Humidade:88 %

Pressão:1018hpa.


----------



## João Soares (17 Jun 2009 às 10:31)

Bom dia ! 

Por aqui, ainda não se dissipou o nevoeiro cerrado 

Temperatura Actual: *18,8ºC*

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *15,1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (17 Jun 2009 às 10:34)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Está um nevoeiro cerrado que não deve tardar muito em dissipar-se..



  Bom dia. Para já por Lisboa, esse nevoeiro traz saudades do fresquinho do Norte, por aqui tem sido calor a que já nao estou habituado!


----------



## Costa (17 Jun 2009 às 10:39)

Nunca apreciei muito a maneira de certas pessoas da cidade do Porto generalizarem todo o Norte com a cidade onde habitam... 



mas prontos, tá tudo.


----------



## Veterano (17 Jun 2009 às 10:46)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. Para já por Lisboa, esse nevoeiro traz saudades do fresquinho do Norte, por aqui tem sido calor a que já nao estou habituado!



...Leia-se "fresquinho do Porto litoral" em vez de "fresquinho do Norte".

   Abraço


----------



## Costa (17 Jun 2009 às 10:47)

Veterano disse:


> ...Leia-se "fresquinho do Porto litoral" em vez de "fresquinho do Norte".
> 
> Abraço


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2009 às 10:54)

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 20.4 ºc ( aqui na zona do marquês local onde habito não no Norte todo)


Vento: SSE: 4 km/h ( aqui na zona do marquês local onde habito não no Norte todo)

Humidade: 60 % ( aqui na zona do marquês local onde habito não no Norte todo)


Pressão: 1018 hpa ( aqui na zona do marquês local onde habito não no Norte todo)


O nevoeiro dissipou-se ( aqui na zona do marquês local onde habito não no Norte todo)


----------



## João Soares (17 Jun 2009 às 11:34)

Snifa disse:


> O nevoeiro dissipou-se ( aqui na zona do marquês local onde habito não no Norte todo)



Na _Margem Sul_, ainda persiste o nevoeiro 

A Temperatura actual é de *19,4ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Jun 2009 às 12:40)

Assim como já aqui fiz referência como P.Rubras (a mais quente da Ibéria)
aqui está às 12 horas de hoje P.Rubras a mais fresquinha da Ibéria







[/URL][/IMG]

Aquela pequena faixa de nevoeiro juntinho ao litoral é a responsável
por este ameno dia. 






[/URL][/IMG]

A partir de amanhã outro galo (ventos) cantará na capoeira ( Tempo ).
E mesmo aqui no litoral norte ainda vamos ter saudades deste fresquinho...


----------



## Costa (17 Jun 2009 às 12:51)

Viana ainda deve estar mais fresca, já que às 11h só tinha 16ºC


----------



## Costa (17 Jun 2009 às 15:14)




----------



## João Soares (17 Jun 2009 às 15:46)

Finalmente o nevoeiro está-se a dissipar 

A Temperatura Actual é de *19,9ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jun 2009 às 17:05)

João Soares disse:


> Finalmente o nevoeiro está-se a dissipar
> 
> A Temperatura Actual é de *19,9ºC*



Um dia de mt nevoeiro, não?

É mt regular acontecer isso?


----------



## João Soares (17 Jun 2009 às 17:38)

Pedro disse:


> Um dia de mt nevoeiro, não?
> 
> É mt regular acontecer isso?



E mais regular os nevoeiros no Verão que no Inverno. 

Agora, alguma neblina e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *20,5ºC*


----------



## stormy (17 Jun 2009 às 17:50)

apesar das maximas baixas que ocorreram hoje no litoral norte as minimas teem estado mornas excepto num lugar



pois é lamas de mouro teve a minima mais baixa do pais, uma prova viva das temperaturas abaixo de 10 no verao mesmo com tempo bem quente no resto do pais


----------



## jpmartins (17 Jun 2009 às 18:02)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o nevoeiro ainda se dissipou de manhã. A temperatura deve estar acima dos 25ºC por aqui. Valor a confirmar assim que chegar a casa. Como estou mais encostado a zona de Anadia é natural, já que na imagem que colocaram com as temperaturas das estações do IM, Anadia estava com 28.8ºC.
Apesar de estar a +/- 17km da Costa é uma zona no limite do distrito de Aveiro com o de Coimbra,  zona normalmente mais quente, que a cidade de Aveiro, que fica mais encostada ao mar.


----------



## João Soares (17 Jun 2009 às 20:33)

A Temperatura máxima registado foi de *20,7ºC*

Por agora, sigo com *18,7ºC* 
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jun 2009 às 22:46)

stormy disse:


> apesar das maximas baixas que ocorreram hoje no litoral norte as minimas teem estado mornas excepto num lugar
> 
> 
> 
> pois é lamas de mouro teve a minima mais baixa do pais, uma prova viva das temperaturas abaixo de 10 no verao mesmo com tempo bem quente no resto do pais



Lindo!


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jun 2009 às 22:50)

João Soares disse:


> A Temperatura máxima registado foi de *20,7ºC*



Cum Catano!!! Vocês morrem de calor assim...como é que aguentam?!

Bem eu por cá tive uma Tmin de 12,5ºC (tropical) e uma Tmáx de 29ºC (tórrida). A temperatura actual é de 16ºC (mediterrânica).

Claro que exagero ao considerar estas temperaturas mas atendendo ao que se passou no litoral-litoral no dia de hoje acho que estarei próximo da "verdade".
Esta madrugada passada tivemos nevoeiro por cá mas rapidamente ele passou (por volta das 06-06.30h) ao contrário do que se passou na região beira-mar em que se manteve até meio-final da manhã.
Acho que o *clima SANJOANINO* este ano chegou mais cedo que o habitual...

Uma boa noite para todos


----------



## João Soares (17 Jun 2009 às 23:09)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

A Temperatura Actual é de *16,0ºC*

Espero que amanhã, a temperatura suba um pouquinho, mas para isso é preciso que o nevoeiro se dissipe antes das 10h e nas às 15h30 como hoje.


----------



## Lousano (17 Jun 2009 às 23:16)

João Soares disse:


> Céu limpo e vento fraco
> 
> A Temperatura Actual é de *16,0ºC*
> 
> Espero que amanhã, a temperatura suba um pouquinho, mas para isso é preciso que o nevoeiro se dissipe antes das 10h e nas às 15h30 como hoje.



No fim-de-semana passado encontrei semelhante no Baleal, onde nem sequer a neblina deixou o sol aparecer e que no Sábado registei uma máxima de 17,9º (mas com sensação térmica de uns 13º, devido ao vento forte de NW).


----------



## JoãoDias (17 Jun 2009 às 23:30)

Não estou muito longe do João mas por aqui a máxima chegou aos 27.4ºC, bem diferente das temperaturas registadas à beira-mar.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jun 2009 às 23:52)

João Dias disse:


> Não estou muito longe do João mas por aqui a máxima chegou aos 27.4ºC, bem diferente das temperaturas registadas à beira-mar.


Basta uns kms da costa para fazer imensa diferença...
Como Avintes está numa zona mais interior e resguardada do mar as diferenças são imensas. Por vezes bastam apenas umas poucas centenas de metros da costa para sentir uma grande diferença de temperatura e mesmo entre encoberto\limpo nesta fase tardia de primavera e de verão - aqui já é mais comum isto acontecer...


----------



## João Soares (17 Jun 2009 às 23:59)

Aristocrata disse:


> Basta uns kms da costa para fazer imensa diferença...
> Como Avintes está numa zona mais interior e resguardada do mar as diferenças são imensas. Por vezes bastam apenas umas poucas centenas de metros da costa para sentir uma grande diferença de temperatura e mesmo entre encoberto\limpo nesta fase tardia de primavera e de verão - aqui já é mais comum isto acontecer...



Sim, é verdade.
Eu vivo a 900mts da praia, sensivelmente, e estava nevoeiro e fresco quando saí de casa. A minha escola fica a cerca de 1km de minha casa, logo 1,9km da praia, lá estava um calorão, vento nulo, e sem nevoeiro.
Quando fiz o percurso para casa, senti frio ao "entrar" no nevoeiro


----------



## João Soares (18 Jun 2009 às 00:12)

_Extremos do dia 17.Junho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *20,7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *15,1ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Nevoeiro_

______________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *15,3ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jun 2009 às 00:25)

Aqui há uns anos saí de Paredes a meio da tarde com 34,5ºC, céu limpo, sem vento, um calor abafado, quente, quente...e desloquei-me à praia de Leça da Palmeira para me refrescar no mar atlântico.
Qual foi a minha surpresa ao chegar a Leça? Vento de noroeste moderado, nevoeiro (não muito cerrado) e temperatura? estavam uns míseros 16,5ºC.
GASP! Que diferença...saí do carro mas não estive com meias medidas. Estive 5 minutos ali e depois saí para passear mas não à beira-mar...
O fresco que eu procurava parecia mais uma arca frigorífica do que propriamente um frigoríco normal. 
Eu, que por norma até gosto do frio, senti-me de repente saido de um avião proveniente do Saara directamente para o pólo sul. Não contava com aquilo embora já tivesse experimentado situações parecidas - mas não me lembrava de uma assim...
De inverno é o oposto. Num dia de início de dezembro de 2000 saí daqui com cerca de -4ºC,geada forte, céu limpo e dirigi-me a Matosinhos-cidade. Quando lá cheguei o que encontrei? Céu encoberto, chuva miudinha (tipo molha-todos) e uns "abrasadores" 9ºC de temperatura - a cerca de 500 metros de distância do mar.
O mesmo se passa mesmo cá no interior do distrito do porto. Certa tarde desloquei-me aqui de paços de ferreira para Amarante. ao sair de cá tinha 24,5ºC de temperatura, com algum vento de oeste (de componente marítima) e quando lá cheguei "apanhei" com 38,5ºC de temperatura, sem vento, completamente abafado...Até mesmo no interior temos discrepâncias por vezes quase "alucinantes".
Há de facto condições diferentes de zona para zona. A experiência que temos ao observar estas dá-nos outra capacidade de entender o que por vezes aqui se relata - condições muito diferentes mesmo para quem vive quase lado a lado com outro "forumeiro".


----------



## belem (18 Jun 2009 às 00:49)

stormy disse:


> apesar das maximas baixas que ocorreram hoje no litoral norte as minimas teem estado mornas excepto num lugar
> 
> 
> 
> pois é lamas de mouro teve a minima mais baixa do pais, uma prova viva das temperaturas abaixo de 10 no verao mesmo com tempo bem quente no resto do pais



Não sei se isso se vai manter, mas como  vou ao Norte Litoral fazer trabalho de campo nos próximos dias, pelo menos já sei que não vou ver um «verão»  tão adiantado como aqui. E ainda bem!


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Jun 2009 às 00:59)

Aristocrata disse:


> Basta uns kms da costa para fazer imensa diferença...



Eu atrever-me-ía a dizer que há dias (hoje por exemplo) que bastam umas
centenas de metros para se constatar essa diferença.
Os observadores do estado do mar no Farol de Leça 
às 18 horas , ainda nada vislumbravam à sua frente ( synop das 18 UTC de P.Rubras foi emitido sem informação sobre o estado do mar)  e na rotunda 
700 metros para leste ( a da escultura com água) um sol radioso e
2,5º de diferença.







[/URL][/IMG]

Eu vivi hoje o que o satélite foi mostrando ao longo de todo o dia:
uma pequena faixa de nevoeiro que apenas roçava o litoral norte em deslocamento para sul e em dissipação mais demorada do que o inicialmente suposto.
Agora , por aqui céu limpo, pois então,
mas quanto às temperaturas isto está frescote (fracote):
 dez graus menos que os nossos amigos do forum do litoral centro,
12º menos que os nossos  amigos Algarvios.
Há (muitos) dias assim...
Lá virá mais homogeneidade...


----------



## João Soares (18 Jun 2009 às 01:46)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

A Temperatura Actual é de uns refrescantes *14,4ºC*  (sabe tão bem)

Amanhã (se o vento não rodar), cá se espera uma manhã _nevoeirenta_


----------



## JoãoDias (18 Jun 2009 às 02:31)

Aristocrata disse:


> Basta uns kms da costa para fazer imensa diferença...
> Como Avintes está numa zona mais interior e resguardada do mar as diferenças são imensas. Por vezes bastam apenas umas poucas centenas de metros da costa para sentir uma grande diferença de temperatura e mesmo entre encoberto\limpo nesta fase tardia de primavera e de verão - aqui já é mais comum isto acontecer...



Sim sem dúvida. Hoje (ou ontem  ) por volta do meio-dia estava a passar junto das Antas com sol radioso e o termómetro do carro a marcar 25ºC, quando fico completamente surpreendido pela temperatura actual no Porto que indicaram na rádio, que era de apenas 18ºC. Suponho que por aquela hora ainda haveria bastante nevoeiro em Pedras Rubras, mas de qualquer das formas era uma diferença verdadeiramente impressionante.

Nestas situações de nevoeiro e ventos de NW imagino que possa haver alturas em que as diferenças de temperatura dentro da própria cidade do Porto cheguem bem perto dos 10ºC, o que é incrível para para uma cidade tão pequena. De facto a meteorologia é algo de fascinante


----------



## Veterano (18 Jun 2009 às 08:56)

Bom dia. Depois de ter saído de Sagres (Algarve) ontem às 22.30 horas, com uns tropicais 23,5º, eis que chego ao Porto às 3.30 horas da matina, com nevoeiro e uns refrescantes 15º.

  Agora sigo com 19,5º de temperatura e 66% de HR, o nevoeiro foi de férias, só paira uma ligeira bruma sobre o mar, vamos ter um dia agradável.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jun 2009 às 09:31)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. Depois de ter saído de Sagres (Algarve) ontem às 22.30 horas, com uns tropicais 23,5º, eis que chego ao Porto às 3.30 horas da matina, com nevoeiro e uns refrescantes 15º.



A termo de comparação, ontem às 22:30h mais de 30 ºC aqui por Beja.


----------



## João Soares (18 Jun 2009 às 11:44)

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *13,3ºC* 

Algum nevoeiro durante a noite que se dissipou durante o início da manhã.

A Temperatura Actual está _nuns incríveis_ *24,5ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jun 2009 às 11:44)

Bom dia.

Hoje temos mais calor. Já cheguei à Temperatura máxima do ano até ao momento com 32ºC - neste momento.
A Tmin foi de 12ºC - para refrescar as casas nada de melhor
Alguns cirros a pairar no ar e um ligeira névoa.. Vento fraco.

Acho que irei ter lá para 33ºC mas mais tarde verifico.
Parece que no litoral as coisas hoje estão mais quentes do que ontem - também é preciso para dar calor aos conterrâneos deste litoral que se estende desde a formosa baía de Caminha até à não menos agradável cidade de aveiro...


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2009 às 11:52)

Está muito mais calor hoje , já registo *27.8 ºc*

Provavelmente chegaremos aos 30ºc lá para o meio da tarde.

Vento fraco de N

Humidade: 53%

Pressão:1018 hpa.

É o começo dos dias quentes que se avizinham....


----------



## Costa (18 Jun 2009 às 12:15)

Aristocrata disse:


> A Tmin foi de 12ºC - para refrescar as casas nada de melhor
> :



Por acaso hoje de manhã pareceu-me ser dos dias mais frescos dos últimos tempos. Dava até a ideia que não ia ser muito quente o dia, no entanto já a máxima ultrapassou em vários graus a de ontem.


----------



## Skizzo (18 Jun 2009 às 13:00)

Dia quente, temperatura actual 30,1ºC


----------



## João Soares (18 Jun 2009 às 13:06)

João Soares disse:


> A Temperatura Actual está _nuns incríveis_ *24,5ºC*



Dos _incríveis_ 24,5ºC a temperatura só subiu _+ 0,3ºC_, logo, *24,8ºC*

No entanto, já desce e a temperatura Actual é de *22,8ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (18 Jun 2009 às 13:07)

João Soares disse:


> Dos _incríveis_ 24,5ºC a temperatura só subiu _+ 0,3ºC_, logo, *24,8ºC*
> 
> No entanto, já desce e a temperatura Actual é de *22,8ºC*



Lol que diferença abismal. Aqui 30,2ºC e aí 22,8ºC


----------



## João Soares (18 Jun 2009 às 13:18)

Skizzo disse:


> Lol que diferença abismal. Aqui 30,2ºC e aí 22,8ºC



Grande Mar, que me acompanha nestas aventuras Meteorológicas.
Qualquer brisazinha de W faz-me logo descer a temperatura.
Agora que o Vento roda de NW, estou a levar com a brisa do Mar e do Rio. Vocês aí no Porto, só são afectados pela brisa Marítima, mas só as zonas mais costeiras. O "Interior" do Porto, já não deve ser assim tão afectado pelas brisas.

Daí, essas diferença _abismais_.


Já agora, registo *23,3ºC*


----------



## João Soares (18 Jun 2009 às 14:08)

Não pára de subir desde as 13h

Já registo *26,1ºC*

Também há calor no Litoral Norte


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2009 às 14:45)

*30 graus* neste momento...


----------



## Veterano (18 Jun 2009 às 14:46)

João Soares disse:


> Não pára de subir desde as 13h
> 
> Já registo *26,1ºC*
> 
> Também há calor no Litoral Norte



  Por Rio Tinto a temperatura anda pelos 31º, sem duvida meia dúzia de graus acima do que se deve passar pelo litoral. Como no Inverno é o contrário, funciona a "lei da compensação".

  Nota: Estamos com sorte, que a lestada ainda não apareceu...


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2009 às 15:27)

*30.3 ºc* neste momento:

pelo satélite parece que há umas células a caminho....  será que este calor  vai ajudar a aguentarem-se melhor  até cá? 

Aquela a SE do Porto parece estar a evoluir bem na nossa direcção....


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jun 2009 às 15:34)

Boa tarde
Muito calor por aqui, céu muito nublado, a SE o céu está muito escuro, a célula está a chegar .


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2009 às 15:47)

Só cá devem chegar os topos das nuvens como de costume , o grosso da animação fica mais pelo interior....

*30.2 ºc* neste momento.


----------



## DMartins (18 Jun 2009 às 16:44)

Céu a encobrir agora com nuvens vindas de sul.
Calor e abafado, tempo de trovoada.
*30.1º*


----------



## Skizzo (18 Jun 2009 às 17:38)

Max: 31,9ºC

por agora: 28,7ºC


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2009 às 17:46)

Tempo muito abafado e encoberto....  

Dados actuais:

temperatura: *28.5ºc *( a máxima foi de *30.3ºc*)

Vento: NW 5 km /h

Humidade : 43 %

Pressão : 1017 hpa.

Muito escuro para Leste..


----------



## João Soares (18 Jun 2009 às 17:48)

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *26,4ºC* (_+5.7ºC_ que a máxima d'ontem)

Céu nublado pelos _restos mortais_ da célula que se dissipou.

Temperatura Actual:*24,9ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Jun 2009 às 17:56)

Escusado será dizer que aqui já só chegam cirroestratos densos
embora para o cidadão comum que não saiba um pouco "disto"
lhe pareça que ainda vá acontecer alguma coisa em virtude do céu
se apresentar um pouco escuro...






[/URL][/IMG]

Como de costume, algum  interior bafejado , o litoral sempre ostracizado.
E a partir de amanhã , adeus às  instabilidades convectivas .
Ainda não foi desta.
Haverá mais marés...


----------



## toninho (18 Jun 2009 às 18:17)

Calor abafado na Cedofeita ! 29,9°C a esta hora


----------



## João Soares (18 Jun 2009 às 18:21)

toninho disse:


> Calor abafado na Cedofeita ! 29,9°C a esta hora



Sê Bem-vindo, *Toninho* !
Contamos com a tua participação ! 

------------------

Céu nublado e vento fraco .

A temperatura Actual é de *24,6ºC*


----------



## toninho (18 Jun 2009 às 18:22)

sem problemas


----------



## Skizzo (18 Jun 2009 às 18:34)

Eh mais um! Bem-vindo


----------



## toninho (18 Jun 2009 às 18:44)

28,4 °C agora. Ja começa a baixar.


----------



## vegastar (18 Jun 2009 às 18:59)

Aqui pela Trofa estão 27.2ºC neste momento, tendo a máxima sido de 32.6ºC.

Desde as 17:00 que tem estado a escurecer pelos restos convectivos da célula que está assolar o interior norte e centro. Mas para já, nem uma pinga.


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jun 2009 às 19:10)

Boa tarde
Por aqui pingou à cerca de 20 minutos, mas nada de especial.
T.actual: 23.0ºC

Tmax. 29.0ºC


----------



## toninho (18 Jun 2009 às 20:21)

25,8°c


----------



## jose leça (18 Jun 2009 às 21:40)

Boas noites.

Dia "abafado" por aqui

Max: 28,6ºC

Min: 18,1ºC

Sigo com 21,3ºC


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jun 2009 às 21:57)

Boa noite
Sigo com:
Tactual: 20.8ºC
Pressão:1018.3hPa
HR:73%


----------



## João Soares (18 Jun 2009 às 22:09)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *18,3ºC*


----------



## Veterano (18 Jun 2009 às 22:26)

Boa noite. Aqui no Aviz estão 19,2º de temperatura, para 73% de HR, fruto de uma brisa marítima refrescante! Não mexam mais, devia ser sempre assim, fresco q.b.

 Olá toninho, vives mesmo junto à rua da minha infância, ou seja, Miguel Bombarda, fantástica zona com casas de vários andares, com jardins inter ligados, proporcionando uma zona verde insuspeita no meio do casario...Óptimas recordações, o eléctrico a percorrer Cedofeita ouvia-se ao longe.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jun 2009 às 22:48)

Boa noite veraneantes.
Cumpre-me relatar o tempo actual...
Céu quase limpo agora - depois das "franjas" daquela célula medonha que passou para os lados de Vila Real (não sei se deu em qualquer coisa), vento fraco e temperatura de 19,5ºC.
Ainda pensei que a Tmáx iria passar dos 32ºC atingida antes das 12h mas não...apesar de se manter próximo deste valor durante várias horas não voltou a subir mais. Também não há pressas pois o verão ainda não começou e terei seguramente máximas de 35ºC ou mais além até Agosto

Já agora gostaria de fazer um reparo à participação neste cantinho do litoral norte (desculpem a cor e o tamanho mas é para salientar):

Tenho constatado nos últimos tempos pouca participação neste cantinho do litoral norte. Verifico que são poucos os que tem uma participação mais ou menos activa. Mesmo os que pouco participam fazem-no talvez quando podem e não posso criticar quem quer que seja.
Mas umas palavras tenho que dizer...A maior parte dos participantes - quase na totalidade - são da zona do grande Porto; mesmo que seja uma área populosa não é justificativa para quase nos limitarmos a ter feedback desta mesma área. Então e da área do Minho que também tem muita população? Praticamente nada se tem escrito aqui. Aquando da queda de neve e posteriormente das semanas de chuva no início do ano muitos eram os que aqui escreviam a relatar o que por lá se passava. Agora quase nada...e é pena que assim seja pois ficamos mais pobres.
Haverá alguma forma de voltar a chamar por estes "irmãos" para que voltem ao convívio, nem que seja 1 ou 2 vezes por semana?
Desculpem mas tenho notado um certo vazio por aqui, mesmo considerando que os poucos que aqui tem relatado as suas experiências dignificam este espaço. Mas quanto mais vozes aqui mais unidos nos sentimos pelo gosto na METEOROLOGIA.


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2009 às 22:51)

Noite muito agradável!

Dados actuais:

Temperatura:*22.1ºc*

Máxima: *30.3ºc*
Mínima:  *16.8ºc*

Humidade: 55%

Vento NNW:6 km/h ( a rajada máxima não passou dos 18 km/h de NW)

Pressão: 1017hpa


----------



## João Soares (19 Jun 2009 às 00:03)

_Extremos do dia 18.Junho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *26,4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *13,3ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

__________________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *16,7ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (19 Jun 2009 às 00:14)

Por aqui sigo com céu pouco nublado, brisa de NW.
T.actual 18.8ºC


----------



## Skizzo (19 Jun 2009 às 00:24)

por aqui ainda 21,3ºC


----------



## Veterano (19 Jun 2009 às 00:31)

Aristocrata disse:


> Haverá alguma forma de voltar a chamar por estes "irmãos" para que voltem ao convívio, nem que seja 1 ou 2 vezes por semana?



  Caro Aristocrata: aprecio o teu esforço no sentido de reforçar as nossas hostes, cá no *Litoral Norte*. Este é vasto, não compreende só o Porto e algo mais, há muitas zonas que não se encontram cobertas por ninguém, das quais meteorologicamente falando existe um VAZIO.

  Façam um esforço, não basta ler o que os outros escrevem, intervenham, só assim mostraremos a nossa verdadeira dimensão


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jun 2009 às 07:33)

Bom dia
Depois de uma noite com céu limpo, vento fraco e uma Tmin de 14,0ºC, sigo agora com céu limpo, vento fraco (onde é que já ouvi isto?) e temperatura de 20,0ºC.
Mais um dia de verdadeira primavera

Bolas...vou trabalhar!


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Jun 2009 às 07:59)

Bons dias.
Por aqui, mínima de 13,9 e céu limpo. Que fresquinho.
Entretanto, já 18,8º e  a subida irá prosseguir vertiginosa.


----------



## Veterano (19 Jun 2009 às 09:06)

Bom dia. Sigo com 22º em Rio Tinto, vento fraco, céu limpo, óptimo para uma praia que aqui não existe.


----------



## João Soares (19 Jun 2009 às 09:35)

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *15,2ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual:*22,9ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (19 Jun 2009 às 09:38)

Boa dia
Por aqui o sol brilha num céu sem nuvens.
Temp. actual 23.2ºC


----------



## Snifa (19 Jun 2009 às 10:03)

Bom dia, 

o dia segue já quente com *25.4 ºc* a esta hora ( mínima de *18.1ºc*)

Vento SE: 5 km/h

Humidade: 49 %

Pressão 1019 hpa.

A continuar assim vai aquecer bem...


----------



## Minho (19 Jun 2009 às 11:28)

Por Braga nada a apontar a não ser o calor que começa a apertar registando neste momento 29.4ºC. Destaque para ontem a anvil cloud da célula que afectou o interior era tão espessa que a escuridão obrigou-me a acender a luz no meu local de trabalho às 18horas...


----------



## João Soares (19 Jun 2009 às 12:58)

Vim agora da praia !
Tirando a bandeira amarela e vermelha nas praias em redor, porque o mar estava a puxar muito, tudo bom!
Algum neblina mas quente !

Cá em cima, uns frescos *23,5ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (19 Jun 2009 às 14:13)

A vir da praia isso não se diz a malta a trabalhar, com este dia bem quente, lendo isso fica logo depressivo

Por aqui já cheguei aos 31.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (19 Jun 2009 às 14:32)

E Finalmente, que ela já sobe

Temperatura Actual: *25,8ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (19 Jun 2009 às 14:39)

Temperatura minima: 20,2ºC (1ª noite tropical deste mês)

Temperatura actual: 30,1ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (19 Jun 2009 às 17:25)

Por aqui 30.4ºC neste momento, e a máxima chegou aos 30.9ºC.


----------



## Snifa (19 Jun 2009 às 17:32)

Dados actuais:

Temperatura:*28.5ºc* ( a máxima foi de *29.6ºc*)

Vento: WNW: 9 km/h

Humidade: 54%

Pressão : 1017 hpa ( - 1.1 hpa variação nas últimas 3 horas)

Penso que amanhã e no domingo a temperatura deverá subir ligeiramente aqui na região do Porto...pela presença provável de um vento Leste mais consistente de manhã adiando a entrada da brisa....


----------



## João Soares (19 Jun 2009 às 18:05)

João Soares disse:


> E Finalmente, que ela já sobe
> 
> Temperatura Actual: *25,8ºC*



Ela (Temperatura) lá subiu, mas só subiu até a máxima de *25,8ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *24,7ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (19 Jun 2009 às 18:26)

Max: 31,1ºC

actual: 29,0ºC


----------



## vegastar (19 Jun 2009 às 18:57)

Aqui na Trofa:

Tmáx: 31.1.ºC
Tmin: 16.8ºC

Céu limpo o dia todo. Por volta das 11:00 apareceu o vento de noroeste e impediu uma subida mais acentuada da temperatura.

Neste momento sigo com 28.6ºC 58%HR 1015.8hPa


----------



## Veterano (19 Jun 2009 às 19:33)

Por aqui estão 22,3º de temperatura e 62% de HR, vento fraco, brisa marítima, ambiente muito agradável.


----------



## Skizzo (19 Jun 2009 às 19:46)

Aqui ainda 27ºC


----------



## jose leça (19 Jun 2009 às 21:20)

Boa Noite.

Max: 27,2ºC

Min: 18,8ºC

Sigo com 20,7ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (19 Jun 2009 às 23:45)

Noite agradável por aqui, sigo com 22.0ºC.


----------



## João Soares (19 Jun 2009 às 23:59)

_Extremos do dia 19.Junho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *25,8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *15,1ºC*

Precipitação : *0,0mm*

______________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *18.1ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jun 2009 às 01:36)

A temperatura parece ter estagnado nos 22ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jun 2009 às 01:58)

Boa noite a todos.
Depois de um dia de sol outro se seguirá...e quentinho! Já podemos poupar no gasóleo de aquecimento

Bem, a Tmáx do dia foi de *31,5ºC*; o sol brilhou em todo o seu esplendor.

Os fogos florestais fizeram a sua aparição e este fim de semana os pirómanos vão ter condições ideais para colocar isto numa BRASA! Baixa humidade e calor conjugados com a elevada estupidez das pessoas de certeza que se vão juntar...
Sigo com *17ºC* de temperatura e uma aragem agradável. As janelas estão abertas para me deixar dormir mais fresquinho - espero eu!
Até amanhã e bons sonhos


----------



## Veterano (20 Jun 2009 às 08:11)

Bom dia. Tudo a postos para uma boa manhã de praia, pois já estão quase 20º de temperatura, a HR é elevada, cerca de 77%, fruto de uma névoa ligeira sobre o mar, o vento muito fraco para já, toca a levantar preguiçosos.


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2009 às 11:12)

Bom dia,

depois de um início de dia com alguma humidade e bruma/muito ligeira brisa marítima eis que o vento vira para Leste,a temperatura sobe e humidade baixa rapidamente....

Dados actuais:

Temperatura *27.1 ºc* ( mínima de *19.1ºc*)

Humidade 54 % ( a descer )

Vento ENE : 12 Km/h ( mudança brusca de direcção em 10 minutos)

Pressão 1017 hpa

Tal como previ ontem, hoje será um dia mais quente aqui pelo Porto.


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2009 às 12:13)

O dia está a aquecer bem com este vento Leste...

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: *29.5ºc*

Vento E: 13 km/h

Humidade: 44 %

Pressão 1017 hpa


----------



## João Soares (20 Jun 2009 às 13:00)

Bom dia ! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *16,6ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *26,7ºC*

Vamos lá ver se vou aos _28ºC_


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jun 2009 às 13:54)

a mínima aqui foi de 21,2ºC, 2ª noite tropical.

Já atingi os 30,1ºC, mas agora a temperatura está nos 29,3ºC. Veremos se volta a subir.


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jun 2009 às 15:08)

Por aqui já cheguei aos 33ºC, mas o vento deve ter rodado para NW e sigo neste momento com apenas 30.4ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jun 2009 às 15:37)

Boa tarde.
Dia agradável, calor na pele, vento de leste moderado e refrescante (para quando se está à sombra).
A temperatura actual é de 29ºC. É também a máxima do dia.
O efeito do vento fez-se sentir ao não permitir uma máxima mais alta.
A Tmin do dia (ou da noite) foi de 15ºC.

As praias hoje estão à pinha E eu também não fui...


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jun 2009 às 18:16)

Continua quentinho.
A esta hora (18.15h) estão 29,0ºC, vento fraco aparentemente de leste.
A Tmáx foi de 30,0ºC.
Um excelente dia para a prática de fuga ao calor - um bom desporto neste fim de semana


----------



## Costa (20 Jun 2009 às 18:25)




----------



## Skizzo (20 Jun 2009 às 19:02)

Maxima 30,3ºC
Minima 21,2ºC

actual 28,7ºC


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jun 2009 às 20:22)

Há horas que a temperatura está estagnada nos 28,5ºC, um dia muito mais estável que os anteriores.

Curioso que a Galiza (Vigo) está a registar temperaturas mais elevadas já há varios dias que P.Rubras


----------



## João Soares (20 Jun 2009 às 21:04)

Boas !

O Sol ainda não se pôs mas deve estar quase 

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *26,9ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *23,2ºC* (mais quente que nos outros dias, a esta hora)


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jun 2009 às 22:55)

Skizzo disse:


> Curioso que a Galiza (Vigo) está a registar temperaturas mais elevadas já há varios dias que P.Rubras



Penso que essa situação deve-se ao facto de Vigo ficar uns bons 15 a 20 km de distância da linha marítima, e por isso não sofrer tanta influência directa dos ventos marítimos e das névoas\nevoeiros marinhos.
Quanto à estação de Pedras Rubras quase toda a gente reconhece a influência do atlântico nesta estação - estará a somente 3\4 km em linha recta do mar, não tendo nenhuma elevação a separar deste.
Mesmo perto de Vigo em zonas mais próximas do mar nota-se bem a protecção dada pelas ilhas Cíes no que toca à influência marítima, tendo boas zonas  de praia na ria de vigo, tanto a norte como a sul.

Neste momento aqui por Matosinhos - sem sensor de temperatura mas a suar constantemente; uma noite tropical sem a mínima dúvida como atestam os colegas da área com os seus mais de 20ºC de temperatura...


----------



## jose leça (20 Jun 2009 às 23:30)

Boa Noite

TX. 26,7ºC

TN: 19,6ºC

Sigo com 23,3ºC


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jun 2009 às 23:48)

Aristocrata disse:


> Penso que essa situação deve-se ao facto de Vigo ficar uns bons 15 a 20 km de distância da linha marítima, e por isso não sofrer tanta influência directa dos ventos marítimos e das névoas\nevoeiros marinhos.
> Quanto à estação de Pedras Rubras quase toda a gente reconhece a influência do atlântico nesta estação - estará a somente 3\4 km em linha recta do mar, não tendo nenhuma elevação a separar deste.
> Mesmo perto de Vigo em zonas mais próximas do mar nota-se bem a protecção dada pelas ilhas Cíes no que toca à influência marítima, tendo boas zonas  de praia na ria de vigo, tanto a norte como a sul.
> 
> Neste momento aqui por Matosinhos - sem sensor de temperatura mas a suar constantemente; uma noite tropical sem a mínima dúvida como atestam os colegas da área com os seus mais de 20ºC de temperatura...



Vigo normalmente tem sempre maximas (e minimas) significativamente mais baixas que P.Rubras. So nestes ultimos dias é que tem registado mais altas (as maximas).

Por agora ainda 26ºC


----------



## João Soares (20 Jun 2009 às 23:55)

_Extremos do dia 20.Junho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *26,9ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16,6ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

_______________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento de *E*

Temperatura Actual: *21,3ºC*


----------



## JoãoDias (21 Jun 2009 às 00:31)

Noite muito agradável, sigo com 23.9ºC ainda. Pelos vistos vou ter uma mínima tropical.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 00:32)

sigo com 25,4ºC, amanhã se tudo correr bem, será o dia mais quente do mês. Do ano dúvido, Maio foi mais quente, e ainda faltam Julho, Agosto e Setembro, três meses potencialmente quentes.


----------



## Veterano (21 Jun 2009 às 01:12)

Pelo Aviz registo 22º de temperatura, mas basta andar dois kilómetros para o interior da cidade que passam a ser cerca de 25º.

 Óptimo dia de praia, uma ligeira brisa marítima de oeste aguentou galhardamente a nortada, até às 20 horas a praia funcionou.


----------



## João Soares (21 Jun 2009 às 01:47)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

A Temperatura Actual é de *19,7ºC*

(Até agora só registei 1 noite tropical, as lestadas não quiseram nada connosco)


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 01:49)

João Soares disse:


> Céu limpo e vento fraco
> 
> A Temperatura Actual é de *19,7ºC*
> 
> (Até agora só registei 1 noite tropical, as lestadas não quiseram nada connosco)



não tiveste nenhuma no final de Maio? 

por aqui ainda 25,0ºC


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 02:38)

e sobe para 25,4ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Jun 2009 às 03:29)

Skizzo disse:


> e sobe para 25,4ºC :



Por aqui também sobe. O vento fraco de Leste que agora é sentido
vai uniformizando de Valongo a Matosinhos ,
de Rio Tinto a Leça.
Agora, noite dentro,  também aqui, perto do mar,
todas as  portadas estão escancaradas.
23,6º...Céu limpo...É Verão...


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 03:31)

nimboestrato disse:


> Por aqui também sobe. O vento fraco de Leste que agora é sentido
> vai uniformizando de Valongo a Matosinhos ,
> de Rio Tinto a Leça.
> Agora, noite dentro,  também aqui, perto do mar,
> ...



coisa que na zona de Leça é raríssimo. 
Por aqui, temperatura super estável de 25,4ºC. Se ficar com a mínima de 25ºC vai ser incrível para este mês  Até porque as máximas não tem sido nada de extraordinárias mesmo aqui nesta zona, a rondar os 31ºC, especialmente se comparar com outros Junhos.


----------



## vegastar (21 Jun 2009 às 07:56)

Viva  o Verão, acabado de chegar.

Hoje registei a mínima mais alta do ano (e de sempre desde que tenha estação): 22.7ºC pelas 6:22.

Desde as 4 que o vento de Leste tem sido moderado. A partir daí a humidade caiu a pique, e de um ponto de orvalho de 18.7ºC pela 1:00, agora sigo com 7ºC. A HR está nos 32%, mas com o aquecimento do dia vai descer imenso. A não ser que apareça o Noroeste.

Agora  sigo com 24.6ºC.


----------



## Veterano (21 Jun 2009 às 08:07)

Bom dia. O Verão entrou em força, está uma lestada forte, sigo com 22º de temperatura e uma HR apenas nos 19%. 

  Prevejo um dia escaldante, principalmente quando o leste amainar. Se não passar a nortada, só se aguenta metidos nos mar.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Jun 2009 às 10:18)

Bom dia
Por aqui dia de céu limpo, a temp. já vai nos 27.8ºC.
Brisa de Este.


Max de ontem:32.4ºC


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2009 às 10:45)

Bom dia,

O Leste em soprado bem nas últimas horas e continua!

Dados actuais:

Temperatura:*25.8ºc* ( a mínima foi de *22.4ºc*)

Vento ENE: 30 Km/h( rajada máxima de 51.3 Km/h às 7: 21 h direcção ENE)

Máximo nos últimos 5 minutos: 38 km/h direcção NE.

Humidade: 25 %

Pressão:1017 hpa.

Grande amplitude de horizontes até ao mar sem ponta de bruma....


----------



## João Soares (21 Jun 2009 às 10:50)

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *19,7ºC* (~1h40)
Em 5 minutos subiu dos 19,7ºC para os 23ºC

Não gosto muito de vento de Este, porque vem com cada rajada. Tenho a varanda em _pantanas_, escada caída, baldes a bater constantemente no portão, etc.

Céu limpo e vento de *E* (velocidade média 24km/h)

Temperatura Actual: *27,0ºC*




Skizzo disse:


> não tiveste nenhuma no final de Maio?



Quando afirmei que até agora só registe 1 noite tropical, foi a de Maio os 21,5ºC


----------



## vegastar (21 Jun 2009 às 10:57)

Acabei de chegar aos 30ºC.

Sigo com 30.1ºC, vento moderado de Este e HR de 24%.


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2009 às 11:14)

Sobe bem:

*27.4ºc*

Vento : Leste : 23 km/h ( máximo nos últimos 5 minutos:33 km/h direcção ESE)

Humidade: 22%

Hoje poderá ser um daqueles dias em que o Leste não mude para NW ou W pelo menos aqui mais no interior da cidade...


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Jun 2009 às 11:16)

Com toda esta lestada ainda bem consistente às 11,10 da manhã ( vento médio de 30 Km/h) e com 28.4º , até onde isto irá hoje chegar?
Temo que , mesmo à beira-mar daqui a 2 ou 3 horas haja aquele  sufoco
daqueles dias mais quentes do Verão.
Logo no dia em que ele oficialmente faz a sua aparição.
Esperemos que Ele (o Verão) com esta entrada de leão,
não tenha posteriormente "saídas de sendeiro"...
Boa praia para todos os que puderem e viva o Verão.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 12:11)

Minima: 23,3ºC (mais alta do ano)
Actual: 29,2ºC

as previsoes do IM para P.Rubras amanha são ridiculas. 25/21 é quase impossivel não?


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 13:15)

e sobe para 31,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (21 Jun 2009 às 13:29)

Céu limpo e vento moderado de *E*

Temperatura Actual: *29,7ºC*

EDIT (13h40):

*30,0ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 14:04)

por agora 32,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (21 Jun 2009 às 14:10)

Skizzo disse:


> por agora 32,2ºC



E já tão, *30.6ºC*

Não pensei em subir aos 30º hoje


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 14:13)

João Soares disse:


> E já tão, *30.6ºC*
> 
> Não pensei em subir aos 30º hoje



Minima tropical por aí esta noite? Registas minimas mais baixas que P.Rubras ou são excepções?


----------



## João Soares (21 Jun 2009 às 14:15)

Skizzo disse:


> Minima tropical por aí esta noite? Registas minimas mais baixas que P.Rubras ou são excepções?



São excepções.
Depende do vento muitas vezes.

Hoje, sim, vamos ter uma mínima tropical (a 2º no meu caso)


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 14:23)

João Soares disse:


> São excepções.
> Depende do vento muitas vezes.
> 
> Hoje, sim, vamos ter uma mínima tropical (a 2º no meu caso)



Veremos se a nortada não irá dar cabo da minima tropical de P.Rubras  Aqui será a 4ª de Junho. Mais 4 em Maio, já serão 8


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2009 às 14:35)

Por aqui:

Temperatura: *31 ºc*

Vento  E : 10 Km/h

Humidade: 22  %

Pressão : 1016 hpa.

Este vento Leste está a fazer das suas....

Neste momento lavra grande incêndio florestal para os lados de Valongo:







mas que "coincidência"......começa o vento Leste e começam logo os incêndios.....

É uma tristeza....


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 14:39)

muito provavelmente a serra de Valongo


----------



## Veterano (21 Jun 2009 às 14:53)

Pelo Aviz sigo com 28,5º de temperatura e apenas 14% de HR. O vento leste amainou, a nortada talvez nem tenha oportunidade de "entrar".

  Amanhã dia de trabalho, espero que refresque, senão vai ser bonito...


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 15:00)

Temperatura sobe muito devagarinho, agora 33,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (21 Jun 2009 às 15:01)

Registo *31,6ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco de *E*

Daqui dá para ver o fumo de Valongo


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jun 2009 às 15:21)

Boa tarde (principalmente para quem esteja na praia e conectado ao fórum...)
Tenho *28.5ºC* neste exacto momento. Vento de leste moderado. A Tmín foi de 18ºC.
Tenho "inbeja" porque todos tem uma temperatura mais alta "ca" eu...

Não pode ser...todos com temperaturas mais altas! Mas eu vou-me vingar durante os próximos 2 meses. Ai, vou, vou! É normal em julho e Agosto a temperatura por aqui ser mais alta que nas zonas mais litorais mas em Maio e Junho não. Normalmente isto é assim...

*Desculpem mas é um desabafo...tenho de ficar por casa pois os miúdos são pequeninos e não vou com eles para a praia pois já é um bocadito tarde para isso - talvez a meio da semana*.
O que é facto é que isto está bem quente, e quem pode aproveitar para refrescar seja na praia, numa esplanada com uma cervejinha (com ou sem alccol) ou um gelado, que o faça. Amanhã será dia de trabalho para a maior parte do povo e assim é sempre bom o fim de semana para "desopilar"


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 15:25)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde (principalmente para quem esteja na praia e conectado ao fórum...)
> Tenho 28.5ºC neste exacto momento. Vento de leste. A Tmín foi de 18ºC.
> Tenho "inbeja" porque todos tem uma temperatura mais alta "ca" eu...
> 
> ...




Heh, acho que não tem nada a ver com o mês em si, mas o vento. Quando é de leste, é normal o litoral aquecer muito mais 

Eu praia não posso, tenho de estar em casa a descançar 

por agora 33,7ºC. Quente, mas não tão quente como esperava visto a mínima ter sido altíssima. Duvido que passe os 35,0ºC registados em Maio, mas não é impossível.


----------



## João Soares (21 Jun 2009 às 15:48)

Igualei a máxima do ano *32,0ºC*.

A Temperatura está a descer e já vão *31,2ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jun 2009 às 15:52)

Skizzo disse:


> Heh, acho que não tem nada a ver com o mês em si, mas o vento. Quando é de leste, é normal o litoral aquecer muito mais
> 
> Eu praia não posso, tenho de estar em casa a descançar



Tem a haver com o mês; eu conheço bem as zonas litorais e quando começarem em força as nortadas vai ser muito comum diferenças significativas de temperatura entre essas zonas e a zona onde estou. Ao longo de 30 anos de experiência de praia cá no litoral norte vi constantemente diferenças assinaláveis neste 2 meses de julho e Agosto contrapondo com os meses de Maio e Junho onde quase sempre é mais quente a zona peri-marítima do que esta mais interior.
Em relação ao descanso: fazes jus aos alertas para evitar no exterior as horas de maior calor e insolação nestes dias quentes


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 15:56)

34,2ºC agora


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 16:01)

curioso, de acordo com o weather bug e o weatherunderground, P.Rubras também já vai nos 34ºC. É raríssimo a estação acompanhar-me nos dias quentes 

EDIT: já rodou para oeste e a temp em P.Rubras ja baixou para os 32


----------



## JoãoDias (21 Jun 2009 às 16:32)

Há pouco o meu carro à sombra registava 36ºC aqui perto de minha casa. Estou curioso por ver qual foi a máxima na minha estação.


----------



## Veterano (21 Jun 2009 às 16:44)

Pelo Aviz registo 28,9º de temperatura, a HR é que subiu para 23%, fruto de uma ligeira brisa marítima.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 16:45)

estagnei nos 34,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (21 Jun 2009 às 16:48)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Ainda registo *30,3ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Jun 2009 às 16:56)

Aristocrata disse:


> Tem a haver com o mês....



Olhe que não...Olhe que nada tem a ver com o mês.
Tem a ver isso sim com a direcção do vento.
Já por aqui foi dito bastas vezes que quando o Leste é consistente
de Espanha até à costa ocidental portuguesa , quando
o vento leste chega mesmo até ao mar, (como o caso de hoje)
dá-se o que pude constatar :
Quando cheguei à praia por volta das 12 horas o calor era igual ou até ligeiramente superior que em P.Rubras e mesmo a molhar os pés sentia-se 
o vento quente de Leste que da Terra entrava mar dentro.
Se me diz que há meses em que há mais lestadas que outros,
também aí torço o nariz...
Lestadas há-as em todos os meses.

Depois de uma máxima de 34,1º com a rotação do vento para NW 
(nem sequer pode ser considerada nortada uma vez que é uma ligeira brisa)
agora em P.Rubras 31.9.
Escusado será dizer que a praia estava "sufocantemente" espectacular...


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 17:00)

a temperatura da água também está agradável para a zona e altura do ano


----------



## stormy (21 Jun 2009 às 17:06)

Skizzo disse:


> a temperatura da água também está agradável para a zona e altura do ano


leixões tá com 19º uma temperatura mais tipica de agosto , setembro e até outubro.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jun 2009 às 17:12)

nimboestrato disse:


> Olhe que não...Olhe que nada tem a ver com o mês.



Desculpa voltar ao tema mas de facto o que assinalo é que as temperaturas mais altas  dão-se de facto a partir de julho e não antes disso.
É comum verificar-se  que nestes 2 meses de maio e junho em que usualmente se verificam  temperaturas máximas altas no litoral, estas são semelhantes às do interior. Mas isto já não se verifica em Julho e Agosto em que normalmente há uma diferença (para mais altas) para esta zona interior.

Atinjo a *máxima* do dia a esta hora com *29ºC*. O vento está de leste fraco.

Só um aparte: Amareleja às *15h* apresentava *40,7ºC*


----------



## Costa (21 Jun 2009 às 17:15)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui:
> 
> Temperatura: *31 ºc*
> 
> ...



Daqui também vejo um incêndio. Deve ser o da Trofa e à outro em Penafiel.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 17:17)

Aristocrata disse:


> Desculpa voltar ao tema mas de facto o que assinalo é que as temperaturas mais altas  dão-se de facto a partir de julho e não antes disso.
> É comum verificar-se  que nestes 2 meses de maio e junho em que usualmente se verificam  temperaturas máximas altas no litoral, estas são semelhantes às do interior. Mas isto já não se verifica em Julho e Agosto em que normalmente há uma diferença (para mais altas) para esta zona interior.
> 
> Atinjo a *máxima* do dia a esta hora com *29ºC*. O vento está de leste fraco.
> ...



E eu volto a dizer que não tem nada a ver. Julho e Agosto também são os meses mais quentes no litoral, e se vier lestada nesses meses as temperaturas também serão bem mais elevadas que os 34ºC de hoje. É o vento.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jun 2009 às 17:28)

Eu refiro-me aos termos de comparação. Num dia com 30ºC em Maio e Junho é normal temperaturas parecidas no interior. Num dia com 35ºC no litoral nos meses de Julho e Agosto é normal as temperaturas serem mais elevadas no interior. Achoque não estou a falar em termos desconhecidos. toda a gente sabe que no verão é mais quente o interior do que o litoral. E toda a gente sabe o que é a época de transição da Primavera - uns dias mais quentes no litoral, outros dias mais quentes no interior; mas a norma é ser mais quente no litoral estes 2 meses...


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 17:33)

Aristocrata disse:


> Eu refiro-me aos termos de comparação. Num dia com 30ºC em Maio e Junho é normal temperaturas parecidas no interior. Num dia com 35ºC no litoral nos meses de Julho e Agosto é normal as temperaturas serem mais elevadas no interior. Achoque não estou a falar em termos desconhecidos. toda a gente sabe que no verão é mais quente o interior do que o litoral. E toda a gente sabe o que é a época de transição da Primavera - uns dias mais quentes no litoral, outros dias mais quentes no interior; mas a norma é ser mais quente no litoral estes 2 meses...



E aqui também sobe a temperatura nesses 2 meses (Julho e Agosto). A diferença é que o interior não leva com a "nortada" nem brisas marítimas que impedem a temperatura de subir. Se porventura esses ventos marítimos deixassem de visitar a costa portuguesa, podes crer que o litoral a receber sempre ventos de leste registaria temperaturas superiores ao interior, até porque iria aquecendo cada vez mais até chegar à costa. O interior consegue ser mais quente que o litoral em Maio e Junho se tivermos vento de oeste todos os dias. Aliás vê-se bem, basta recuar alguns dias.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jun 2009 às 17:45)

Skizzo disse:


> E aqui também sobe a temperatura nesses 2 meses (Julho e Agosto). A diferença é que o interior não leva com a "nortada" nem brisas marítimas que impedem a temperatura de subir. Se porventura esses ventos marítimos deixassem de visitar a costa portuguesa, podes crer que o litoral a receber sempre ventos de leste registaria temperaturas superiores ao interior, até porque iria aquecendo cada vez mais até chegar à costa. O interior consegue ser mais quente que o litoral em Maio e Junho se tivermos vento de oeste todos os dias. Aliás vê-se bem, basta recuar alguns dias.



Precisamente por esse efeito é que faço as afirmações que coloquei nos posts anteriores. O normal é fazer-se sentir o efeito marítimo nas temperaturas nos meses de julho e de Agosto. Evidentemente que não se faz sentir todos os dias mas em boa parte deles. E isso faz parte do clima que temos - não se pode considerar hipóteses como o facto de deixar de se sentir os ventos marítimos, pois eles são parte integrante da nossa meteorologia. É um facto e nada podemos fazer quanto a isso.
E relativamente a julho e Agosto: é normal as temperaturas mais elevadas se fazerem sentir ao final da manhã ou até ao início da tarde (antes das 14h), isto pelo facto de em grande parte dis dias até essa hora se fazer sentir menos os efeitos das "nortadas"; depois dessas alturas as temperaturas começam a baixar (por vezes rapidamente) enquanto no interior ainda há potencial para elas subirem mais um pouco.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 17:47)

Eu apenas não concordo quando dizes Julho e Agosto. É exactamente o mesmo em Maio e Junho. O interior terá sempre as máximas mais altas em qualquer mês do verão. As excepções ocorrem apenas quando a direcção do vento é de leste, é isso que estamos a tentar dizer. Em qualquer dia normal do Verão, as temperaturas por aqui irão ter o pico por volta das 14h, e começam logo a descer, não só em Julho e Agosto. Eu até diria que esses dois meses são mais propícios a lestadas, principalmente Agosto, que consegue ser infernal quando isso acontece.


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Jun 2009 às 17:52)

Aristocrata disse:


> Eu refiro-me aos termos de comparação. Num dia com 30ºC em Maio e Junho é normal temperaturas parecidas no interior. Num dia com 35ºC no litoral nos meses de Julho e Agosto é normal as temperaturas serem mais elevadas no interior...



Ou eu não me fiz entender ou então peço desculpa por voltar à carga:
-Se em Julho ou em Agosto ou até Setembro,  se repetir uma situação sinóptica como a de hoje ( ou seja : Anticiclone a Norte da Ibéria e ar
com trajecto continental (leste) no seu bordo sul,
verificarás que o litoral terá a mesma temperatura que o interior, ou quiçá mais um pouco,  uma vez que a referida massa de ar irá aquecendo até à costa.E seguramente  mais que os 34º de hoje.
Claro que depois as rotações do vento ao princípio da tarde explicam essas diferenças.Mas se houver leste de manhã até ao fim da tarde ( e às vezes acontece) que importa o mês de Verão que isso ocorre?
É litoral , igual ao interior no que toca aos valores da temperatura ou até mais, como foi o caso de hoje...
Ponto final.Parágrafo...

O calor vai por aqui abrandando mas muito ligeiramente,
Ainda uns 31.3º  praticamente sem vento


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2009 às 17:53)

Continua o Leste continua uma tarde sufocante e com cheiro a incêndios.....

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: *33.6ºc*

Humidade: 18 %

Vento: ESE: 10 km/h

Pressão 1015 hpa

Outro incêndio florestal que deflagrou à momentos a norte da cidade da Maia:


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 18:08)

a REUMA de Massarelos assou hoje 

por aqui, ainda 33,2ºC


----------



## jpmartins (21 Jun 2009 às 18:43)

Boa tarde
Por aqui tristes notícias, um incêndio a +/-5km da minha residência ainda em fase crítica, com habitações muito perto do local.

T.actual: 31.4ºC
Tmax. 34.8ºC(15:59)

A +/- 1 km do incêndio o termómetro do carro subiu para os 37ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (21 Jun 2009 às 18:53)

Skizzo disse:


> a REUMA de Massarelos assou hoje
> 
> por aqui, ainda 33,2ºC



A RUEMA de Massarelos parece ter chegado bem próximo dos 37ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jun 2009 às 19:04)

Após uma máxima de 29,5ºC mantenho-me com 29,0ºC.
Continua a fazer-se sentir o vento de leste.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 19:17)

João Dias disse:


> A RUEMA de Massarelos parece ter chegado bem próximo dos 37ºC



acho que chegou a atingir os 37ºC. Imagino o que a REUMA do Bonfim teria atingido, essa é que era a fornalha da cidade haha. Se bem que hoje era capaz de ser igual.

Ainda 32,2ºC por aqui.


----------



## Veterano (21 Jun 2009 às 20:13)

Pelo Aviz ainda registo 28,3º, com 28% de HR, vento fraco, a temperatura não irá descer muito...


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 20:23)

Ainda 31,4ºC


----------



## jose leça (21 Jun 2009 às 21:06)

Boas noites:

TX: 31,3ºC

TN: 22,6ºC

Sigo com 28,4ºC


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 21:21)

Que calor! Sigo com 30,3ºC


----------



## psm (21 Jun 2009 às 21:22)

Estou a ver que hoje ai no norte(Porto) estão de ananazes!


----------



## Veterano (21 Jun 2009 às 22:13)

Ainda 26,2º e HR nos 38%. Enquanto a brisa marítima for fraca, a temperatura pouco irá descer...


----------



## JoãoDias (21 Jun 2009 às 22:44)

Noite escaldante, sigo com 27.5ºC


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 23:24)

Ainda 28,5ºC por aqui, estou a precisar doutro banho


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2009 às 23:31)

Bem isto está demais.....

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: *29.2 ºc* ( não me lembro de tal coisa a esta hora) 

Máxima de *33.9ºc*

Vento: ENE: 2 km /h

Humidade: 34%

Pressão: 1015 hpa

Mesmo no novo pontão da Foz, já mar adentro, corre uma  fraquissima aragem algo tépida e o mar sem qualquer onda ...


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2009 às 23:42)

A mínima vai ser altíssima!

a continuar assim.....

Actual:

Temperatura: *28.8ºc*

Vento E: 3 km/h

Humidade : 35 %

é  que nem dá para abrir as janelas . ...  senão entra calor.....


----------



## JoãoDias (21 Jun 2009 às 23:50)

Provavelmente a mínima de amanhã em algumas zonas do Porto será a máxima prevista pelo IM (25ºC) 

Por aqui felizmente já dá para entrar algum ar fresco dentro de casa, sigo com apenas 25.7ºC.


----------



## The_simpson (21 Jun 2009 às 23:54)

24,4ºC
36%

e uma brasa dentro de casa que não se pode estar...


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2009 às 23:58)

João Dias disse:


> Provavelmente a mínima de amanhã em algumas zonas do Porto será a máxima prevista pelo IM (25ºC)
> 
> Por aqui felizmente já dá para entrar algum ar fresco dentro de casa, sigo com apenas 25.7ºC.



Pois parece que sim. Mas como P.Rubras vai ja vai nos 21ºC, nao me parece que amanha a estação registe uma minima tropical.


----------



## João Soares (22 Jun 2009 às 00:05)

_Extremos do dia 21.Junho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *32,0ºC* (igualei a máxima do ano)
Temperatura Mínima: *19,7ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*
____________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento nulo

Temperatura Actual: *24,7ºC* (não pára de subir)


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2009 às 00:08)

*28ºc...*

Isto do efeito "ilha de calor" nas cidades é muito desagradável no Verão...


Não corre a mínima aragem neste momento...


Deem -me uma brisa marítima.....


----------



## jpmartins (22 Jun 2009 às 00:40)

Por aqui também a noite está quente , com 21.4ºC.
HR: 56%


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Jun 2009 às 00:45)

Skizzo disse:


> Pois parece que sim. Mas como P.Rubras vai ja vai nos 21ºC, nao me parece que amanha a estação registe uma minima tropical.



Falta o Leste/Sueste  para manter ou até subir a temperatura...
Por aqui , já se  sente algum fresco a entrar dentro de casa.
Lá fora, já uns suaves 20,8 .
 (Cá dentro ainda um forno de 27.8º)...
Isto acontece porque neste momento a atmosfera está aqui completamente parada. Se por aqui chegasse  nos próximos momentos um sopro suave de leste o valor da temperatura dispararia .
Veremos: se a ilha ( de calor) vai ser refrescada,
ou se a mínima de P.Rubras do dia de hoje estará a acontecer agora...

Só mais uma curiosidade:
Lisboa (Geofísico) às 23 horas , 23,6º
Porto (P.Rubras) à mesma hora : 23,6º.
Igualdade de oportunidades...
Acho muito bem...


----------



## Skizzo (22 Jun 2009 às 00:48)

Ainda 27,2ºC. Esta zona é péssima em dias como este...


----------



## João Soares (22 Jun 2009 às 01:12)

Vai refrescando, mas mesmo assim registo *24,0ºC* 






A Liderança do Porto as 00h, em todo o Litoral Norte e Interior Norte !


----------



## Skizzo (22 Jun 2009 às 01:38)

Aqui vai descendo mas ainda 25,6ºC. 

mas parece que a lestada regressou à beira mar.


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Jun 2009 às 02:11)

Skizzo disse:


> ...
> mas parece que a lestada regressou à beira mar.



Et voilá : por aqui, a noite já quase tinha o destino traçado ,
a desclassificação, a "descida de divisão" de noite tropical para noite normal,
quando um sopro suave de leste, (não lhe poderemos chamar lestada)
dispara os valores e agora para além do regresso dos 24º de há 3 horas atrás,
há também o cheiro a vento leste que normalmente traz o cheiro a giesta,
mas hoje cheira a queimado...
É uma pena este olfacto alterado...


----------



## Skizzo (22 Jun 2009 às 02:49)

nimboestrato disse:


> Et voilá : por aqui, a noite já quase tinha o destino traçado ,
> a desclassificação, a "descida de divisão" de noite tropical para noite normal,
> quando um sopro suave de leste, (não lhe poderemos chamar lestada)
> dispara os valores e agora para além do regresso dos 24º de há 3 horas atrás,
> ...



de acordo com os dados do IM, P.Rubras só desceu abaixo dos 23ºC a partir da 1h. Difere consideravelmente com os dados do weatherbug e weatheronline.


----------



## Veterano (22 Jun 2009 às 08:29)

Bom dia. Registo 21º e vento fraco, depois de uma ameaça não concretizada de lestada. A atmosfera refrescou, óptimo para trabalhar.


----------



## vegastar (22 Jun 2009 às 09:00)

Bom dia,

A mínima hoje foi de 19.6ºC

Sigo com 26.9ºC e vento fraco a moderado de Sul.

A HR está nos 55% e o ponto de orvalho nos 17.3ºC.

Ontem à noite esteve muito desagradável, com o fumo do incêndio e o calor a tornar pouco suportável a estadia fora de casa.


----------



## João Soares (22 Jun 2009 às 11:29)

Registei a 2º Mínima Tropical do Ano : *21,2ºC*

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *28,1ºC*


----------



## martinus (22 Jun 2009 às 12:30)

De repente chegou o vento de noroeste. A temperatura baixou 3 graus em meia hora, sensivelmente de 30 para 27. Consultando termómetros on-line, não tenho nenhum exterior. Dentro de casa ainda tenho 27,4 junto à janela virada ao noroeste. Foi-se a canícula e começou a Primavera.


----------



## João Soares (22 Jun 2009 às 13:02)

O Céu encobriu e o vento é fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *25,0ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (22 Jun 2009 às 13:34)

depois de uma minima de 22,8ºC, a maxima hoje não foi além dos 27ºC.


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2009 às 17:41)

Tempo bem mais fresco e ainda bem...

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: *21.4ºc* ( até ao momento é a mínima do dia atingida às 17:27h e que naturalmente vai ser batida nas próximas horas)

Máxima de hoje *28.2ºc* (atingida às 00:30 h ).

Durante a manhã pelas 10:14 h atingi os *26.2ºc* e a partir daí foi sempre a  descer....

Vento: SW: 18Km/h (rajada máxima nos últimos 5 minutos:26 km /h de SW)

Rajada máxima de hoje ( até ao momento): 34 km/h  às 12: 14  direcção SSW.

Humidade:72%

Pressão:1018 hpa.

Céu encoberto.


----------



## João Soares (22 Jun 2009 às 17:51)

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *28,2ºC*

Actualmente, registo *23,7ºC*

Céu nublado e vento fraco


----------



## jose leça (22 Jun 2009 às 20:21)

Boas noites.

Máxima de 25,6ºC, e uma mínima matinal de 21,9ºC

Sigo com 20,8ºC


----------



## Veterano (22 Jun 2009 às 23:24)

Boa noite. Depois de uma passeata em Espanha, na região de Orense, onde cheguei a registar 35º, eis que no Aviz sigo com 20º e 70% de HR.


----------



## João Soares (23 Jun 2009 às 00:09)

_Extremos do dia 22.Junho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *28,2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *19,2ºC* (às 23h52)

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

_____________________________________________

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *19,4ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jun 2009 às 02:53)

Boa noite.
Dia desconcertante o de ontem. Acorda-se com um dia esplêndido, fazem-se planos para ir à praia (ou outro local refrescante), almoça-se com o azul do céu à espreita, o calor a pedir uma bebida refrescante, toma-se o café em amena cavaqueira e uma água das pedras fresquinha que o suor já pede reforço, levanta-se o corpo lentamente impelido pelo sol abrasador e...5 minutos depois o céu encobre, o vento de noroeste apresenta a sua folha de serviço e o casaquinho escondido na mala do carro vem ao nosso encontro para nos confortar.
Podia ser assim o dia de um qualquer "litoralense" neste dia 22 de Junho...

Pois é, mais uma partida nos pregou este clima atlântico.
Por aqui tive uma Tmin de *15,0ºC* e uma Tmáx de *29,5ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Jun 2009 às 05:49)

Boas noites:
E como cá pela Invicta esta próxima noite será  de folia ao ar livre
lembrei-me de uma pequena história por mim vivida.
A 1ª noite que tive autorização dos meus pais para ir para o S.João para a "baixa" com os amigos foi em 1974, contabilizava eu uns tenros 14 anos.
E lá fui eu todo excitado nessa noite que me contavam mágica mas que até aí
eu nunca tinha vivido.
E começou a chover por volta das 23 horas.
E à meia-noite todo o lançamento do fogo de artifício foi prejudicado,
porque continuava a chover.
E quanto mais adiantada era a noite , mais chovia,
E choveu, choveu, choveu toda a santíssima noite.
Chuva e vento forte.Uma noite de verdadeiro temporal de Inverno.







[/URL][/IMG]


Encostei às boxes perto das 5 da manhã completamente encharcado.
E a imagem que guardo desse meu 1º S,João é a de uma noite completamente desastrada e frustrante.
Agora consultando os mapas de altura mais os registos de precipitação ( 70 mm nesse dia em P.Rubras) entendo porque apanhei aquele monumental banho na minha noite de estreia sãojoanina.

35 anos depois  não corremos esse risco.
Logo à noite talvez a característica dominante venha a ser 
aquilo que ocorre a maioria das vezes por esta altura do ano nas noites do Porto:
ou seja, com a circulação marítima , haverá nebulosidade baixa,temperatura 
fresca ( noite semelhante a esta em que o céu esteve  encoberto por nuvens baixas e a temperatura desceu desde os 18º à meia-noite até aos actuais 16,2º.)
Fresco que convém para tanta folia e "alguma bebida".
Bom S.João a todos em casa ou na rua ,
sozinho ou à mochada.


----------



## Veterano (23 Jun 2009 às 09:22)

Bom dia. Na véspera de S. João, registo 19º e céu muito nublado. Vento fraco de oeste, sinal que logo o ambiente vai continuar fresco.

  Desde que não chova, será preferível ao calor abrasador do fim-de-semana, quem vai calcorrear as ruas do Porto com o martelinho em riste agradece.

  Só espero que o fogo de artifício e os balões possam ser vistos de longe, não vá cair algum nevoeiro.


----------



## jpmartins (23 Jun 2009 às 10:15)

Bom dia
Por aqui céu muito nublado. 
Temp. actual: 19.8ºC


----------



## João Soares (23 Jun 2009 às 10:19)

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *16,9ºC*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *19,6ºC*

Será que a morrinha vai aparecer


----------



## João Soares (23 Jun 2009 às 17:16)

A Máxima ainda está a ser batida com *23,7ºC* actuais. 

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (23 Jun 2009 às 17:19)

Parece que a noite de S. João vai ser agradável, por Rio Tinto o Sol brilha, poucas nuvens no horizonte.

  Não se engasguem com as espinhas das sardinhas.


----------



## João Soares (23 Jun 2009 às 22:05)

_Extremos o dia 23.Junho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *23,8ºC* (subiu +0,1ºC depois de ter registo aquela máxima)
Temperatura Mínima: *16,9ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

_______________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *18,6ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jun 2009 às 03:15)

Boa madrugada e bom S. João (de onde cheguei agora...)
Depois de um dia nublado e com sol ao final do dia tenho uma madrugada com algumas nuvens - mas a encher, a encher...daqui a 1\2 hora ou 1 hora já tudo deverá estar encoberto! - e com uma temperatura actual de *12ºC*.
Saí do Porto com aproximadamente *18ºC* há cerca de 3\4 de hora...definitivamente uma boa temperatura, uma discreta aragem de norte mas agradável, céu limpo, ou seja, aquilo que se poderia desejar para os festejos populares do S. João. 

Por cá a Tmin foi de 15ºC e a Tmáx foi de 23,5ºC no dia de ontem, 23 de Junho.


----------



## João Soares (24 Jun 2009 às 03:19)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa madrugada e bom S. João (de onde cheguei agora...)



Já somos dois 

O céu começa a nublar, enquanto o vento ainda sopra fraco

Temperatura Actual: *18,1ºC*

PS: Este ano o fogo de artificio estava um espectáculo


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jun 2009 às 03:43)

João Soares disse:


> Já somos dois
> Temperatura Actual: *18,1ºC*
> PS: Este ano o fogo de artificio estava um espectáculo



Só vi o fogo da Foz - levei os 2 miúdos e com carrinhos nada melhor que o passeio da Foz para andar...

Grande diferença de temperatura em relação aos meus 12ºC

Uma curiosidade: Lamas de Mouro apresentava pelas 02h apenas *5,2ºC* de temperatura - mas que fresquinho por aqueles lados!


----------



## Veterano (24 Jun 2009 às 08:49)

Aristocrata disse:


> Só vi o fogo da Foz - levei os 2 miúdos e com carrinhos nada melhor que o passeio da Foz para andar...



  O meu filho já caminha bem e por isso fomos da Foz até debaixo da ponte da Arrábida, onde apreciamos o fogo.

  Estava uma noite fantástica, temperatura ideal para caminhadas, céu quase limpo até ao meu regresso, cerca da 1,30 horas da manhã.

  Agora verifico que o céu se encontra completamente encoberto, 19,6º  e HR nos 70%, com vento fraco de noroeste, o dia não convida à praia.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jun 2009 às 13:20)

Aristocrata disse:


> Uma curiosidade: Lamas de Mouro apresentava pelas 02h apenas *5,2ºC* de temperatura - mas que fresquinho por aqueles lados!



A estação de Lamas de Mouro registou a temperatura mínima mais baixa de Portugal, hoje! Um valor inferior a 4ºC (Cerca de *3,8ºC*).


----------



## João Soares (24 Jun 2009 às 19:14)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Máxima registada foi de *22,7ºC*

Dia de muita nebulosidade e de vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *20,0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (24 Jun 2009 às 19:42)

João Soares disse:


> Dia de muita nebulosidade e de vento fraco
> 
> Temperatura Actual: *20,0ºC*



  É verdade João, a não ser de manhã, onde ainda se viu o Sol, a tarde foi cinzenta, a condizer com a ressaca do S. João.


----------



## João Soares (25 Jun 2009 às 01:29)

_Extremos S.Joanino [24.Junho.2009]:_

Temperatura Máxima: *22,7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *17,0ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

_____________________________________________________

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *19,2ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jun 2009 às 01:32)

Dia nublado, com algumas abertas mas de pouca expressão.
A Tmin foi de 11ºC e a Tmáx foi de 24ºC - um dia de S. João nada quente, nada frio - foi "primaveril", tal como nestes 1ºs dias de verão

Boa noite


----------



## Stinger (25 Jun 2009 às 02:45)

Chove moderadamente por aqui


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jun 2009 às 07:20)

Chove neste momento mas fraco. Acumulou até agora cerca de 1 mm. O vento é fraco de sudoeste. A temperatura actual é de 15ºC (mínima do dia até agora)


----------



## Veterano (25 Jun 2009 às 09:45)

Bom dia. Depois de uma noite com alguma chuva, sigo com 19,8º e céu muito nublado, o vento sopra fraco a moderado de sudoeste, prenúncio de muita humidade no ar e talvez chuva.


----------



## jpmartins (25 Jun 2009 às 10:50)

Bom dia
Chove por aqui com vontade, não esperava tanta chuvinha.


----------



## Veterano (25 Jun 2009 às 11:05)

Começou a chover aqui em Rio Tinto, para já de forma fraca, puxada pelo vento de sudoeste.


----------



## João Soares (25 Jun 2009 às 12:52)

Bom dia !!

Já acumulei *2,0mm *. 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *16,7ºC*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *20,8ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (25 Jun 2009 às 13:40)

Boa tarde
A chuva que relatei à pouco, foi repentina deixando somente 1mm


----------



## Acardoso (25 Jun 2009 às 15:10)

boa tarde pessoal...
Por aqui o céu esta com muitas nuvens, como o Jpmartins relatou já veio alguma chuva, registei 1.5mm, 0.5 a mais do que o Jpmartins, normal uma vez que estamos com alguma distancia um do outro...
Nesta altura sigo com:
Pressao:1014.6hpa
vento: moderado de W/NW
temp.: 24.2º
humid.: 57%


----------



## João Soares (25 Jun 2009 às 15:49)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado

Temperatura Actual: *20,9ºC*


----------



## Veterano (25 Jun 2009 às 15:53)

João Soares disse:


> Céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado
> 
> Temperatura Actual: *20,9ºC*



  Um pouco monótono, aqui em Rio Tinto só difere de Canidelo por estarem 21,5º, o resto igual.


----------



## Stinger (25 Jun 2009 às 20:22)

Por aqui esta a cair um aguaceiro


----------



## Veterano (25 Jun 2009 às 21:20)

Boa noite. Por aqui 20º, HR nos 67%, vento fraco de sudoeste, nuvens a rolar no céu, tempo agradável para quem trabalha.


----------



## João Soares (26 Jun 2009 às 00:05)

_Extremos do dia 25.Junho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *22,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16,7ºC*

Precipitação : *2,0mm*

_________________________________________________

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *17,1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (26 Jun 2009 às 03:32)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *16,4ºC*


----------



## Veterano (26 Jun 2009 às 08:35)

Bom dia. Manhã mais fresca, com 17,5º, vento fraco de sudoeste, céu parcialmente nublado, não dá para fazer praia.


----------



## João Soares (26 Jun 2009 às 12:24)

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *14,9ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *21,0ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jun 2009 às 14:07)

Dia mais solarengo hoje, temperatura actual nos 24,3ºC 
Minima atingiu 17,8ºC


----------



## João Soares (26 Jun 2009 às 20:24)

A Temperatura Máxima registada foi de *24.6ºC*

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *19,7ºC*


----------



## João Soares (27 Jun 2009 às 01:14)

_Extremos do dia 26.Junho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *24.6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14,9ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

_______________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *15,4ºC*


----------



## Veterano (27 Jun 2009 às 07:32)

Bom dia. Registo 18º e HR nos 63%. Vento fraco, céu com algumas nuvens altas, ambiente calmo e agradável.


----------



## João Soares (27 Jun 2009 às 14:54)

A temperatura Mínima registada foi de *13,9ºC*

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *23,5ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (27 Jun 2009 às 14:58)

Minima de 16,2ºC

a máxima para já é de 26,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (27 Jun 2009 às 19:45)

Começa a pingar 

Temperatura Actual de *22,3ºC*

A Máxima registada foi de *24,8ºC*


----------



## martinus (27 Jun 2009 às 22:39)

Em Braga começou a chover certinho há coisa de meia hora. Há bocado chovia moderadamente, agora muito fraco, quase parou. A temperatura andará pelos 19 C. segundo o Weather Underground. Parece uma típica noite de finais de Setembro ou inícios de Outubro.


----------



## Skizzo (27 Jun 2009 às 22:40)

por aqui tudo seco, para já.

Temp: 21,3ºC


----------



## João Soares (28 Jun 2009 às 00:14)

Cheguei com uma grande molha !  

_Extremos do 27.Junho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *24,8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *13,9ºC*

Precipitação: *1,0mm*

____________________________________________

Chuva moderada e vento moderado a forte

Temperatura Actual: *17,9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (28 Jun 2009 às 00:44)

E, já acumulei desde às 00h00 um total de *2,5mm* 

Continua, agora fraco mas persistente


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Jun 2009 às 03:40)

A chuva que cai persistente na última hora não me surpreende (1.8 mm)
Já quanto a este vento que não é sudoeste,
é mesmo sul com  cerca de 25 Km/h médio e com rajadas perto dos 40 /45  Kmh,nesta  noite de alguma chuva e este vento todo  tão sul ,
isto faz lembrar outros ares , outros meses  não uma noite de quase Julho.
-seguramente que não será uma noite de Verão normal, enxuta...
mas cá em casa continuam as janelas e varandas escancaradas.
A amplitude térmica diurna é agora mínima:
-se de dia  não passa dos 22º à noite  não desce dos 18º. (ainda 18.9º).
E lá fora , continua alguma chuva fraca, algum vento que também já enfraqueceu e a certeza que estas chuvas com estas características (fracas e persistentes)  serão nesta altura do ano uma benesse divina para os agricultores, para todos nós...
oh...parou de chover enquanto escrevi este post.
Mas vem lá mais...


----------



## Vince (28 Jun 2009 às 07:33)

Bom dia,

Por Braga, noite de chuva fraca mas persistente. Ao início da noite as primeiras gotas vieram acompanhadas com vento que depois rapidamente acalmou para fraco ou quase nulo.






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/graficosobservacao/obsHorarios.jsp


Noutras zonas do país parece haver alguma actividade mais interessante do que por aqui


----------



## João Soares (28 Jun 2009 às 11:16)

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *17,3ºC*

Durante a noite acumulei mais _1,5mm_ que perfaz um total de *4,0mm* 

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *19,9ºC*


----------



## Snifa (28 Jun 2009 às 11:26)

Noite de chuva fraca com um total de 2 mm acumulados.

Dados actuais:

Vento S : 14 Km/h (máximo de 39 km /h às 02: 39 direcção  SSW)

Temperatura: 19 ºc

Humidade 80 %

Pressão:1013 hpa


o IM insiste na previsão de chuvas fortes e trovoadas para o Norte e Centro:


*Previsão para Domingo, 28 de Junho de 2009*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser localmente
fortes nas regiões* Norte *e Centro.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) nas terras
altas do Norte e Centro.
Subida da temperatura mínima e pequena descida da temperatura
máxima.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.


Só se for mais para o centro como já se verificou hoje...no Norte vejo isto muito parado para já...


----------



## João Soares (28 Jun 2009 às 18:52)

Boas tardes !! 

A Temperatura Máxima registada foi de *23,3ºC*

Neste momento, alguns _Altocumulus Translucidus_ e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *22,9º*C


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Jun 2009 às 20:05)

Fim de tarde com alguns períodos de sol depois de dia encoberto.
E sem ponta de vento, 21.8º a esta hora.
Aqui , apesar de tudo, com estas condições é Verão...







[/URL][/IMG]

Esta " aberta" pode no entanto estar comprometida.
A julgar pelo satélite lá mais para a noitinha pode voltar 
mais alguma animação...
Estaremos à "coca" ...


----------



## Skizzo (28 Jun 2009 às 20:44)

lol, de Verão tem muito pouco... parece mais Primavera/Outono

Máxima de 24,7ºC por aqui.


----------



## Veterano (28 Jun 2009 às 21:43)

Chegado de Bragança. onde passei o fds, constato que todo o norte se encontra debaixo das mesmas condições: céu muito nublado, aguaceiros fracos a moderados, vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste, temperatura na casa dos 20º-22º, excepto na zona de Mirandela, onde hoje às 19 horas estavam 25º e ontem às 12 horas chegou-se aos 27º (Terra Quente).

   Sem dúvida para já um Verão envergonhado.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Jun 2009 às 21:53)

Boa noite
Por aqui chove moderado, temp. actual 21.2ºC.

Tmax. 26.9ºC
Tmin. 18.3


----------



## vegastar (28 Jun 2009 às 21:58)

Boa noite,

O pluviómetro registou 6mm hoje. Vamos ver o que a noite reserva.

Tmin: 17.6ºC
Tmax: 26.9ºC

Sigo com 20.2ºC. Está agradável.


----------



## João Soares (28 Jun 2009 às 23:07)

Está a morrinhar ! (Vamos lá ver se intensifica o que eu duvido) 

Temperatura Actual: *20,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (29 Jun 2009 às 00:02)

_Extremos do dia 28.Junho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *23,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *17,3ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *4,5mm*

____________________________________________________

Chuva moderada  e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *18,5ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (29 Jun 2009 às 00:26)

Temp actual: 20,7ºC


----------



## jpmartins (29 Jun 2009 às 00:26)

A precipitação de domingo ficou pelos 10.3mm.
Tactual: 19.1ºC
HR:85%


----------



## Vince (29 Jun 2009 às 00:46)

Ainda por Braga, dia de muitas nuvens, abriu para o final da tarde, mas não choveu para além da noite e madrugada e muito ligeiramente de manhã. A tarde foi um pouco quente e abafada.


----------



## João Soares (29 Jun 2009 às 02:03)

Céu muito nublado e vento nulo

Temperatura Actual: *18,7ºC*

Até amanhã !


----------



## Skizzo (29 Jun 2009 às 03:15)

Por aqui 20,2ºC. Seria super interessante se tivesse uma noite tropical considerando que o dia foi muito ameno.

P.Rubras parece que foi de férias outra vez


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Jun 2009 às 03:52)

Skizzo disse:


> lol, de Verão tem muito pouco... parece mais Primavera/Outono ...



19.2º   a esta hora e sem uma aragem.
Em quantas noites Agosto assim se  vestirá?
Apesar do céu encoberto,
É Verão...
com especificidades.mas é verão.
Noite tropical depois de uma máxima tão baixa?
Que importa.  Agora, à noitinha é mesmo noite de Verão...
aqui neste mui agreste litoral norte...
e quem ao por-do-sol esteve à beira-mar, decerto hoje terá ficado 
encantado...e recordará a água dos algarves  com a calmaria dos ventos,
e até o sol que depois de todo a jornada encoberto deu ali um ar da sua graça... 
Às 19,30 h  , hoje , voltei à praia depois de já lá ter estado.
E acreditem : que belo fim de tarde de praia.
E ironia grosseira  : praias desertas...


----------



## Veterano (29 Jun 2009 às 08:35)

Bom dia. Registo 20,5ª, com céu encoberto e aguaceiros fracos a moderados. Vento fraco de sudoeste, mais um dia bom para quem trabalha.


----------



## João Soares (29 Jun 2009 às 10:47)

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *17,9ºC*

Durante a noite, acumulei *1,5mm* 

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *21,0ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (29 Jun 2009 às 13:43)

Boa tarde
Céu muito nublado, bastante ameaçador.
Temp. actual 26.0ºC

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h: 1.0mm


----------



## Skizzo (29 Jun 2009 às 14:33)

E tive noite tropical haha, minima nos 20,1ºC   

Para já 25,5ºC, céu encoberto. Temperatura nocturna de Verão, temperatura diurna de Outono ou Primavera...


----------



## Snifa (29 Jun 2009 às 15:23)

Seca de tempo este..... 

Segundo o IM estamos em alerta amarelo e nem um aguaceirozito quanto mais trovoadas....

Dados actuais:

Vento: 22 km/h de SSW (já chegou hoje aos 40 km /h de rajada direcção SW)

Temperatura: 23º ( mínima de 19.2ºc)

Humidade:64 %

Pressão 1016 hpa.

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 horas: 2 mm


----------



## Veterano (29 Jun 2009 às 17:43)

Sigo com 22º em Rio Tinto, céu com algumas abertas, ameaça chover mas não chove, vento moderado de sudoeste, sente-se a humidade no ar...


----------



## Skizzo (29 Jun 2009 às 20:31)

Para já, que flop tem sido os alertas para aqui. O céu começou a descobrir durante a tarde, e está um belo bafo...

Máx: 25,9ºC

para já 23,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (29 Jun 2009 às 22:50)

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *24,6ºC*

Dia de alguma nebulosidade, mas nada de precipitação.

Temperatura Actual: *20,7ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (29 Jun 2009 às 23:35)

Noite agradável, 22,1ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (29 Jun 2009 às 23:53)

Céu pouco nublado, com uma agradável temperatura de 21.1ºC.
Pressão: 1018.6hPa
HR: 80%

Tmax. 28.1ºC
Tmin. 18.9ºC


----------



## João Soares (30 Jun 2009 às 00:11)

_Extremos do dia 29.Junho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *24,6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *17,9ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *1,5mm*

_Finalmente, eis que atinjo a barreira psicológica dos 500mm_  
___________________________________________________

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *20,6ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jun 2009 às 00:33)

Boa noite a todos
Depois de ausência forçada  vejo-me na contingência de escrever umas palavrinhas...

Dia 27:
Prec - 0,5 mm
Tmín - 10,0ºC
Tmáx - 24,5ºC

Dia 28:
Prec - 8,0 mm
Tmín - 16,0ºC
Tmáx - 23,0ºC

Dia 29:
Prec - 1,5 mm
Tmín - 16,5ºC
Tmáx - 25,0ºC

Agora - céu muito nublado, sem vento, 18,0ºC. Pelas 23h choviscou mas sem acumular precipitação.


----------



## Skizzo (30 Jun 2009 às 01:49)

Por agora 21,5ºC. Nem acredito que vou ter outra noite tropical, as minimas estão altissimas


----------



## jose leça (30 Jun 2009 às 02:04)

Skizzo disse:


> Por agora 21,5ºC. Nem acredito que vou ter outra noite tropical, as minimas estão altissimas



Podes crer, Skizzo, estão mesmo altas. Já contabilizamos pra i 3 ou 4 noites tropicais, não?


----------



## jose leça (30 Jun 2009 às 02:07)

Até me esqueci! 20,8ºC, estável


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Jun 2009 às 02:16)

Noite anormalmente "quente" já que alia a temperatura elevada a esta hora
( 20.9º aqui em P.Rubras) a uma também elevada humidade relativa ( 94%).
Noite tropical , sim senhor. Com todos os parâmetros a serem observados.
Todos? Falta aqui um aguaceiro forte com uns relâmpagos para nos 
sentirmos numa ilha remota paradisíaca lá dos trópicos.
O resto está cá.


----------



## Skizzo (30 Jun 2009 às 02:35)

jose leça disse:


> Podes crer, Skizzo, estão mesmo altas. Já contabilizamos pra i 3 ou 4 noites tropicais, não?



este mês? Deve ser a 5a ou 6a, tenho de confirmar os meus dados. Mas incluindo Maio já devo contar 10 penso eu. Mas eu também moro numa zona muito quente, por isso é natural que tenhas menos.


Nimbo, para quando o regresso da estação de PR desta vez?


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Jun 2009 às 03:12)

Skizzo disse:


> ...
> 
> 
> Nimbo, para quando o regresso da estação de PR desta vez?



Pois é ...lá estamos nós outra vez nesta situação.
Está agendada a reparação para quarta.
Esperemos.
E estou quase como o outro:
"Pedimos desculpa por esta interrupção, 
mas ao facto,  "somos" completamente alheios.

Entretanto, a noite tropical ( ainda 20.3º) que estava carregada de nuvens
agora quase limpou. E o vento fraco de sul quase  parou.
Grande noite de Verão...


----------



## Skizzo (30 Jun 2009 às 04:03)

É ridiculo mesmo. Não há estação que avarie mais em Portugal, e o pior é que não existe nenhuma alternativa.


----------



## Veterano (30 Jun 2009 às 07:03)

Bom dia. Registo 22,4º para uma HR de 79%, céu bastante nublado, vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## João Soares (30 Jun 2009 às 12:42)

Bom dia ! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *18,8ºC*

Céu pouco encoberto por _cumulus mediocris_ e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *24,8ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jun 2009 às 14:30)

Precipitaçãopara o MInho e Douro Litoral?
Quantos mm?

Por aqui só tive um pequenochuvisco, mas gostava de saber como tem sido por aí!


----------



## Skizzo (30 Jun 2009 às 14:45)

Por aqui está um sol radioso e nuvens quase não se vêm 

Mínima foi de 20,8ºC, mais uma noite tropical.

Neste momento estão 27,5ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Jun 2009 às 16:55)

Esta humidade elevada que se tem vindo a verificar nos últimos dias, mesmo que com temperaturas não muito altas, torna-se extremamente desagradável. Acho que consigo tolerar melhor 35ºC e tempo seco do que estes 25ºC com humidade elevada. Nem nos dias de maior calor me lembro de suar tanto


----------



## Lousano (30 Jun 2009 às 17:52)

João Dias disse:


> Esta humidade elevada que se tem vindo a verificar nos últimos dias, mesmo que com temperaturas não muito altas, torna-se extremamente desagradável. Acho que consigo tolerar melhor 35ºC e tempo seco do que estes 25ºC com humidade elevada. Nem nos dias de maior calor me lembro de suar tanto



É verdade.

Mas pelo menos com esta temperatura pode-se trabalhar ao sol, ao contrário de 35º, com pouca humidade, que parecemos que estamos a fritar.


----------



## João Soares (30 Jun 2009 às 19:07)

Excelente dia de Praia ! E que água tão quentinha, comprovada pela boia de Leixões, do Instituto Hidrográfico :







Em Terra, máxima de *28,8ºC* 

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *25,9ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (30 Jun 2009 às 20:28)

quem me dera puder fazer praia nos próximos dias mas estou doente  Ainda assim aproveitem. o IM continua a dar a previsão de 20ºC de temp da água para os próximos dias, quer seja no Porto ou Faro


----------



## João Soares (30 Jun 2009 às 23:22)

_Extremos do dia 30.Junho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *28,8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *18,8ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

____________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *20,9ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (30 Jun 2009 às 23:26)

22,4ºC pelas redondezas


----------

